# Seguimento Brasil - 2010



## Rafael Santos (1 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Tragédia
*Chuvas no Rio de Janeiro: Deslizamento de terra soterra pousada e casas em Angra dos Reis e causa mortes*

Publicada em 01/01/2010 às 14h40m
Melina Amaral e Paulo Roberto Araújo - O Globo, GloboNews TV, TV Globo e CBN

RIO - O desabamento de uma barreira, na madrugada desta sexta-feira, sobre a pousada Sankai, no Bananal, na Ilha Grande, em Angra dos Reis, deixou pelo menos 11 pessoas mortas, segundo informações oficiais do Corpo de Bombeiros do Estado do Rio de Janeiro. Segundo Jornal Hoje, no entanto, o número de mortos já chega a 15. Os corpos estão sendo levados para o Instituto Médico-Legal de Angra. Há mais pessoas sob os escombros e em quatro casas vizinhas, que também foram atingidas pelo deslizamento.

O chefe de Relações Públicas da Defesa Civil de Angra, Francisco Judice, afirmou em entrevista ao Jornal Hoje que uma mulher de 18 anos foi resgatada com vida dos escombros.

No Centro de Angra dos Reis, a Defesa Civil disse que 22 pessoas estão desaparecidas no Morro da Carioca, onde um deslizamento de terras atingiu várias casas. O vice-governador Luiz Fernando Pezão, o secretário estadual de Saúde e Defesa Civil, Sérgio Côrtes, o prefeito Tuca Jordão e o ex-prefeito Fernando Jordão estão acompanhando os trabalhos dos bombeiros no Bananal. Pezão acredita que o número de vítimas pode chegar a 40.

Morre menina socorrida num deslizamento em Cascadura, no Rio de Janeiro

A encosta desceu sobre a pousada, que é uma das mais luxuosas da Ilha Grande. O deslizamento ocorreu às 3h30m. A maioria dos hóspedes estava dormindo - disse Fernando Jordão.

Casas e pousadas sob toneladas de lama

Mais de 80 bombeiros participam das buscas, com o apoio de 20 homens das polícias Militar e Civil, além da Marinha. O comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros, coronel Pedro Machado, disse que ainda não há informação precisa sobre quantas pessoas continuam soterradas, mas as chances de resgatá-las com vida são muito pequenas.

As casas e a pousada estão debaixo de toneladas de lama. Segundo o comandante, o resgate é mais difícil porque não é possível utilizar equipamentos pesados para não correr o risco de o terreno ceder. Os bombeiros fazem um trabalho manual com pás e picaretas. Eles ainda tentam encontrar as vítimas da pousada.

Estado de calamidade pública

O prefeito de Angra decretou estado de calamidade pública no município. A tradicional procissão marítima de Angra, realizada no primeiro dia do ano, foi suspensa por falta de segurança no mar.

Segundo Jordão, 500 pessoas estão desabrigadas. Por causa das chuvas, boa parte da Ilha Grande está sem luz. Com isso, os telefones e os sistemas de rádio da ilha estão sem funcionar, dificultando a comunicação com a localidade.

Por causa de deslizamentos de terra, o trânsito está bloqueado nos dois sentidos da Rodovia Rio-Santos. A orientação da Polícia Rodoviária Federal é para que os motoristas não se dirijam para a rodovia nem saiam de Parati em direção a São Paulo.

http://www.abaixodezero.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10&start=595


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 21:20)

Mais uma desgraça, fruto de um evento de extrema intensidade. Enfim, é minha opinião que a tendência futura vai no sentido de aumentarem estas situações.


----------



## Rafael Santos (2 Jan 2010 às 17:26)

Tragédia
*Equipes de resgate encontram mais corpos em Angra dos Reis*

Publicada em 02/01/2010 às 14h09m
_O Globo_

RIO - Já foram resgatados 41 corpos de vítimas dos deslizamentos em Angra dos Reis, sendo 26 na Ilha Grande e 15 no centro do município. A informação é do secretário de Estado de Saúde e Defesa Civil, Sérgio Côrtes, que acompanha as equipes de busca.

Neste sábado, foi encontrado mais um corpo na Enseada do Bananal, na Ilha Grande, onde uma queda da barreira na madrugada desta sexta-feira destruiu casas e parte da Pousada Sankay. Mais cedo, equipes de busca haviam achado quatro corpos no Morro da Carioca, no Centro de Angra dos Reis, onde um deslizamento soterrou várias casas. ( Veja o drama das famílias )

Em todo o Estado do Rio - incluindo a capital, a Região Metropolitana e a Baixada Fluminense - deslizamentos e quedas de casas e barreiras mataram 62 pessoas desde a noite de quarta-feira, quando começaram as chuvas .

Cerca de cem homens, entre agentes da Defesa Civil, bombeiros e integrantes da Capitania dos Portos, retomaram às 7h deste sábado as buscas pelos desaparecidos no Morro da Carioca, em Angra. Cães farejadores ajudam na tarefa. ( Veja as imagens das buscas )

Segundo José Lucas, coordenador da Defesa Civil de Angra, ainda há risco de deslizamento nas áreas afetadas. ( Veja as imagens do local da tragédia )

- A área de escorregamento de mata ainda está machucada. A gente crê que não vai escorregar, mas ainda há risco. Depois que terminarmos o trabalho emergencial, tem que haver uma ação para que ali não haja mais risco de desmoronamento - disse ele à CBN.

No Instituto Médico-Legal (IML) do Rio, há neste momento onze corpos de vítimas da tragédia em Angra dos Reis. Nove já foram identificados. O último foi o da filha dos donos da Pousada Sankay, Yumi Faraci . Mais cedo, identificaram o corpo de Ricardo Ferreira da Dilva, noivo de Natália Pacheco, cujo corpo foi reconhecido anteriormente. Entre as vítimas estão ainda as meninas Gabriela, de 9 anos, e Giovanna Repetto, de 12, além de três pessoas de uma mesma família: o casal Marcio Luiz Baccim, de 31 anos, e Cecilia Secco Baccim, de 30 anos, que estava grávida de seis meses, além do filho deles, Giovane Secco Baccim, de apenas 3 anos. Irmão de Marcio, Anderson Baccim foi quem fez o reconhecimento, por volta das 3h30m deste sábado. De acordo com ele, o casal e o filho mortos passaram o Natal em Arujá, São Paulo, e seguiram para festejar o réveillon em Angra, junto com outros 19 amigos. ( Veja as imagens das vítimas identificadas )

Cerca de 20 pessoas de Arujá foram ao IML do Rio em busca de informações, e reclamam do atendimento no instituto. Segundo elas, nenhum funcionário foi designado para dar assistência aos parentes das vítimas. O comerciante Pedro Cordeiro chegou de madrugada para tentar acompanhar a chegada dos corpos. Ele - que era amigo da família Baccim - também está em busca de informações sobre sua sobrinha, Emanuela Rodrigues Neto, de 33 anos, que estava hospedada na Pousada Sankay com o noivo Flavio Larine, de 33 anos. Todos os corpos precisam passar por exame de papiloscopia antes de serem liberados.

Os mortos que foram identificados pelos moradores das duas localidades afetadas seguiram para o IML de Angra. Na cidade, as famílias das vítimas estão velando os corpos de seus parentes, no Colégio Estadual Dr. Arthur Vargas, no Centro. No total, há 12 corpos no colégio, onde os familiares passaram a noite. A previsão é de que o enterro ocorra no Cemitério Belém, às 10h.

O governador Sérgio Cabral esteve na Ilha Grande ainda na manhã deste sábado para acompanhar o trabalho de resgate e criticou a ocupação irregular de encostas. De acordo com o vice-governador Luiz Fernando Pezão, um estaleiro da região enviará equipamento à Praia do Bananal para auxiliar na retirada dos escombros. O governo federal destinou verba para ajudar as famílias das vítimas. Tuca Jordão, prefeito de Angra, decretou estado de calamidade pública e luto por três dias. Toda a programação do fim de ano, inclusive a tradicional procissão marítima de Angra, foi cancelada, assim como os festejos de 508 anos da cidade, que seriam celebrados no próximo dia 6.
http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/mat/201...m-mais-corpos-em-angra-dos-reis-915435409.asp


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

*Onda de calor no Rio de Janeiro eleva sensação térmica a 50 graus*

A forte onda de calor no Rio de Janeiro leva cariocas e turistas a lotar as praias da cidade, com os termómetros a ultrapassar os 40 graus Celsius e os serviços meteorológicos a indicar sensação térmica até 50 graus devido à humidade do ar

Enquanto as baixas temperaturas do Inverno europeu alcançam graus negativos, o Verão nos trópicos está a causar transtornos para muitos que têm que enfrentar uma rotina de calor e mudar hábitos para se adaptar à estação mais quente do ano.

No último domingo, o calor foi recorde no Rio de Janeiro.

Os termómetros no centro da cidade indicavam 40,4 graus às 22h.

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Thomar (13 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Onda de calor no Rio de Janeiro eleva sensação térmica a 50 graus*
> 
> (...)



*Mário Barros*, vou só acrescentar mais informação a esta notícia.



> Enquanto as baixas temperaturas do Inverno europeu alcançam graus negativos, o Verão nos trópicos está a causar transtornos para muitos que têm que enfrentar uma rotina de calor e mudar hábitos para se adaptar à estação mais quente do ano.
> 
> No último domingo, o calor foi recorde no Rio de Janeiro. Os termómetros no centro da cidade indicavam 40,4 graus às 22h00.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafael Santos (24 Jan 2010 às 20:03)

Temporal dia 19-01 no Rio de Janeiro devido a chegada de uma frente fria.
(Ignorem Ciclone Extra tropical na Cidade)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Que grande temporal que ai esteve rafael santos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2010 às 13:04)

Excelente reportagem ! 

Brutal aos 2:48 min.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

Brutal o vídeo  bem apanhado.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2010 às 13:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Brutal aos 2:48 min.



Parece que atingiu em cheio a tua varanda!

Não sei como nem estremeceste! 

Muito bom!


----------



## meteo (25 Jan 2010 às 16:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Excelente reportagem !
> 
> Brutal aos 2:48 min.




Até me assustei! 
 Parece ter destruido ali alguma coisa,foi em cheio!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Muito bom, o vídeo explode às 2:46m!!!


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2010 às 01:47)

Video muito bom


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 17:49)

> *Chuvas já fizeram 69 mortos em São Paulo*
> 
> 
> As chuvas mais intensas desde 1943 no Estado de São Paulo, no Brasil, já provocaram a morte de pelo menos 69 pessoas desde 01 de Dezembro de 2009.
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

*Vaga de calor mata 32 idosos em São Paulo*

Trinta e duas pessoas idosas morreram no Sul do Brasil, devido à vaga de calor que está a afetar aquela região, chegando os termómetros aos 40 graus, afirmou um porta-voz dos serviços de saúde. Estas pessoas morreram entre segunda e terça feira na cidade de Santos, perto de São Paulo, explicou a mesma fonte à agência de notícias francesa AFP.
Aquela cidade tinha emitido alertas dirigidos à população idosa e às crianças, no sentido de reduzir os riscos da vaga de calor que está a atingir o Sul brasileiro e que deverá agravar-se no fim da semana.

Diário Digital


----------



## Carlos Dias (15 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

*Moro em Praia Grande , cidade a 17km ao sul de Santos. Impressionante este acontecimento.

Neste dia a vairiação ficou em 28,2 / 39,4.....realmente é demais.

No mometo chove fraco aqui com 28 graus....uma sauna*


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Fev 2010 às 14:17)

*Minima de 25,6 em Santos com muito sol e praias lotadas...agora 31,5

Na capital a 4a minima + alta do ano , hoje deu 23,0, na segunda-feira foi terceira madrugada + quente do ano, com temperatura de 23,1°C. As outras foram madrugadas mais quentes foram em 11/01 e 12/02, com 23,2°C e 23,4°C, respectivamente

E na mantiqueira , Campos do Jordão chegou a 11,9 na Vila Inglesa.....*


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 14:28)

Olá Carlos, e a Humidade Relativa como tem estado por aí? Esse é um dado importante pois é sempre um amplificador das sensações térmicas.


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

*Em São Paulo a umidade tem variado entre 40% a 60%, as as chuvas dram uma tregua,mas em Janeiro choveram 480,5 mm ...Faltaram apenas 00,9 mm para o recorde de toda historia ser quebrado do Janeiro + chuvoso que foi em 1947*


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

*Dia + quente do ano no Rio de Janeiro - RJ

Hoje foi o dia + quente do ano no Rio de Janeiro, 40,3 graus na estação Vila Militar e 39,9 graus na estação em Marambaia*


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Dia + quente do ano no Rio de Janeiro - RJ
> 
> Hoje foi o dia + quente do ano no Rio de Janeiro, 40,3 graus na estação Vila Militar e 39,9 graus na estação em Marambaia*



as estaçoes que reportam 45´s e que estao no centro da cidade sao oficiais?
quando se fala em temperaturas de 45 ou + certamente é a sensação termica devido á humidade, não?
é interessante campos do jordão, mesmo que a 1400m, ter tido minimas de 12º nestes dias, mesmo aqui em lisboa e em muitos outros locais de portugal é  raro a tempertura minima chegar a valores tão baixos no pico do verão....entre junho e setembro é raro descer dos 15º aqui

este verão aqui em portugal acho que vai ser muito quente...talvez chegue a 45º no interior do alentejo e a 40º em lisboa ( isto em estaçoes oficiais do IM )


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

*Este valor de 45 graus para o Rio de Janeiro é mesmo Sensação termica. 

Qto a Campos do Jordão (1650m), é normal no verão ter minimas de 12 graus no verão , devido a sua altitude e maximas em torno de 23 graus. Campos é com certeza a cidade + fria do Brasil em Jan/Fev/Mar....depois fica sendo as do sul as do sul.*


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

*Agora 22:00 HS :

Porto Alegre : 25,0 - chuva e trovoada
Curitiba : 22,0 - Nuvens esparsas
São Paulo : 26,0 - Parcialmente nublado
Santos (minha casa) : 27,4 - Céu limpo
Rio Janeiro: 27,0 - Céu limpo
Salvador : 28,0 - Parcialmente nublado
Fortaleza : 27,0 - Parcialmente nublado*


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Fev 2010 às 02:26)

*Mais uma noite quente aqui em Santos, (72km de São Paulo)...Tenho ceu nublado e 27,3 graus aqui na orla marítima*


----------



## Rafael Santos (10 Mar 2010 às 14:08)

Uma visão poética da última enchente no Rio , Sábado (6/03/10), todo mundo tomando cerveja no fim de tarde, tempo agradável, quando de repente Chuva. Muita chuva. O Rio de Janeiro teve que enfrentar uma enchente que parou vários pontos da cidade no último dia 6. Tivemos aqui no Rio, digamos um dia comum de São Paulo, que sofre com esse transtorno quase toda semana. Só que alguns cariocas, apesar do transtorno e de não estarem muito acostumados com esse caos, conseguiram encontrar inspiração nas ruas cheias. As imagens abaixo são dos bares do Baixo Gávea, na Zona Sul da cidade, e foram feitas por profissionais da produtora de vídeos Mellin, também pegos de surpresa com água pelos joelhos. Destaque para a surpresa em 1m40s!


----------



## Rafael Santos (6 Abr 2010 às 13:49)

*Chuva nas últimas 24 horas no Rio de Janeiro:*

Dia: 06/04/2010   -   Hora: 09h 11min (Geo Rio)
Vidigal 245.2 mm
Urca 153.0 mm
Rocinha 283.2mm
Tijuca 264.0mm
Santa Teresa 222.8mm
Copacabana 201.4mm
Grajaú 223.0mm
Ilha do Governador 196.6mm
Penha 226.2mm
Madureira 160.4mm 	 
Irajá 121.0mm
Bangu 128.2mm
Piedade 176.8mm
Jacarepaguá/Tanque 159.4mm
Saúde 178.4mm
Barra/Itanhangá 196.4mm
Jacarepaguá/Cidade de Deus 158.2mm
Barra/Riocentro 184.2mm
Guaratiba 100.2mm
Gericinó 123.0mm
Santa Cruz 142.0mm
Grande Méier 255.8mm
Anchieta 125.4mm 	 
Grota Funda 216.4mm
Campo Grande 129.8mm
Sepetiba 155.2mm
Sumaré ~ 300mm (segundo informações da Geo Rio)
Av. Brasil/Mendanha 120.0mm
Recreio dos Bandeirantes 178.4mm
Laranjeiras 205.6mm
São Cristóvão 207.4mm
-
Estação Meteorológica UERJ (Nova Friburgo - 05-04-10) - 18.25mm
(Cidade onde moro actualmente)


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 15:24)

> *Chuvas já causaram pelo menos nove mortos e sete desaparecidos*
> 06 | 04 | 2010   12.31H
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: Destak


----------



## Rafael Santos (6 Abr 2010 às 15:27)

*Fotos da tempestade no Rio de Janeiro*:
*http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/fotogaleria/2010/11368/*


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

> *Sobe para 77 o número de mortos no estado do Rio*
> 
> Subiu para 77 o número de mortos em decorrência da chuva em todo o estado do Rio.  As informações são do secretário estadual de Saúde, Sérgio Côrtes. Os deslizamentos de terra ocorreram no Grande Rio, Niterói, São Gonçalo e Petrópolis.
> 
> http://www.globo.com/



- Em 14 horas, choveu o dobro da média de abril no Rio de Janeiro
- Tempestade provoca caos no sistema de transporte no Rio e em Niterói
- Lula atribui tragédia no Rio a ocupações irregulares



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shqIYzV-jn4"]YouTube- PraÃ§a da Bandeira 05.04.2010[/ame]


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

*Cheias Brasil*








> As chuvas torrenciais no estado do Rio de Janeiro causaram já 79 mortos no estado, segundo dados dos bombeiros citados pelo jornal "Estado de São Paulo".
> 
> Já foi declarado o estado de emergência (Sergio Moraes/Reuters)
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 20:57)

O Correio da Manhã fala já em *82 mortos.* 



> Rio de Janeiro: Temporal já fez 82 mortos (ACTUALIZADA)
> 
> 
> As fortes chuvas que assolam o estado do Rio de Janeiro há mais de 15 horas já provocaram a morte de 82 pessoas e mais de 89 feridos. O governador Sérgio Cabral já declarou o estado de emergência.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2010 às 00:33)

Não param de subir o número de vitimas mortais do temporal que se abateu no estado do Rio de Janeiro.


Rio de Janeiro: Temporal já fez 95 mortos


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 00:47)

> *Meteorologia previu temporal, mas quantidade de chuva surpreendeu*
> 
> Condições do clima são as mesmas para as próximas horas.
> Segundo os técnicos, houve encontro de duas frentes frias.
> ...


http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Rio/0,,MUL1559331-5606,00.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2010 às 09:15)

É lamentável o numero de mortes que já houve.


----------



## Rafael Santos (7 Abr 2010 às 14:46)

Estado já tem 100 mortes confirmadas
Entendam e acompanhem a matéria da metsul
http://www.metsul.com/


----------



## Teles (7 Abr 2010 às 19:31)

Sei que há membros do Brasil aqui; deixo desde já as minhas condolências ao povo Brasileiro.


----------



## Rafael Santos (8 Abr 2010 às 10:26)

teles disse:


> Sei que há membros do Brasil aqui; deixo desde já as minhas condolências ao povo Brasileiro.


Obrigado amigo!


----------



## Rafael Santos (8 Abr 2010 às 10:28)

Tragédia
*Desabamento soterra dezenas de casas em Niterói*

*Publicada em 08/04/2010 às 04h04m*
Antônio Werneck, Carla Rocha, Claudio Motta, Vera Araújo e Waleska Borges - O GloboCBNGloboNews TV

Um deslizamento de terra, na noite desta quarta-feira, soterrou dezenas de casas no Morro do Bumba, próximo à garagem da Viação Santo Antônio, na localidade conhecida como Viçoso Jardim, no bairro do Cubango, em Niterói. Pelo menos seis corpos, de cinco mulheres e uma criança, foram retirados do local, segundo o Corpo de Bombeiros. Foram resgatadas com vida dos escombros 21 pessoas, entre elas oito crianças de uma creche que funcionava no lugar. Os feridos foram levados para três hospitais do município. Com esse deslizamento, sobe para 153 o número de mortos por causa das chuvas no estado. A tragédia deixou pelo menos 160 feridos e mais de 15 mil desabrigados. 

Imagens da tragédia dessa noite
http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/fotogaleria/2010/11394/

A avalanche carregou cerca de 50 casas, e o morro foi praticamento todo abaixo. O comandante-geral do Corpo de Bombeiros, coronel Pedro Machado, não sabe o número exato de desaparecidos. De acordo com o militar, antes de o morro ser ocupado irregularmente, o local serviu de vazadouro de lixo, há 30 anos, e não era considerado área de risco. No momento em que houve o deslizamento, as pessoas contaram que ouviram pequenas explosões, provavelmente de gás metano. 

Segundo Machado, além dos 80 bombeiros que trabalham no resgate das vítimas, parentes e vizinhos auxiliaram nas buscas aos sobreviventes. Também há policiais militares, técnicos da Defesa Civil do município e do estado e integrantes da Força Nacional ajudando nas buscas.

Os bombeiros utilizam pás, retoescavadeiras e, principalmente, as mãos. Abalado, o funcionário de um supermercado, Wilder Jaime de Almeida, de 25 anos, procurava a noiva, a operadora de caixa, Poliana Carla Felizberto, de 24. Wilder contou que ela chegou a telefonar para ele, desesperada, na hora do deslizamento. "Está caindo tudo aqui", teria dito Poliana. Ela encerrou a ligação gritando: " Caiu tudo". O rapaz tentou falar com Poliana de novo, mas não conseguiu.

Segundo o coronel Alves Souza, que comanda a operação de resgate por lá, o trabalho é muito difícil, devido ao grande volume de terra:

- A remoção tem que ser feita com cuidado - disse.

O jornalista Brener Lemos, morador do local, contou que tinha acabado de jantar com a família quando ouviu o barulho da avalanche, por volta das 21h. Ele conseguiu sair de casa com a família. O secretário de Segurança, José Mariano Beltrame, disse que o policiamento foi reforçado no local, assim como a quantidade de peritos para fazerem as necrópsias com mais rapidez. 

Outro lugar de Niterói onde a tragédia das chuvas se abateu com força foi o bairro de Santa Rosa. Ali, na Travessa Beltrão, 11 casas desabaram, arrastadas por uma queda de barreira. O pintor Igor Brito de Moura, de 30 anos, perdeu três filhas - de 3, 5 e 10 anos - no deslizamento. Igor e a mulher estavam em Friburgo, na Região Serrana, quando souberam do deslizamento. As filhas do casal tinham ficado na comunidade com a avó, retirada viva dos escombros.

Sem esperanças de encontrar vivos o cunhado e o sobrinho soterrados, Arlindo da Silva Filho, de 32 anos, acompanhava desolado o trabalho dos bombeiros ontem à tarde.

- Diferente de um terremoto onde tudo fica seco, o deslizamento da chuva traz uma avalanche de lama e água. É muito difícil sobreviver a uma situação dessas - lamentou Arlindo contando que sua sobrinha, de 17 anos, e cunhada morreram soterradas.

Irmã de Arlindo, Ana França era ex-mulher de José Carlos de Paula, de 39 anos, e tia de Márcio dos Santos Silva, de 24. Até ontem à tarde, ambos continuavam soterrados. Ana conta que, na madrugada de terça-feira, quando soube que a casa dos parentes tinha desabado tentou ir de ônibus de Duque de Caxias, onde mora, para Niterói.
Leitores mostram caos provocado pelas chuvas no Rio

Na capital, a situação está mais crítica no bairro de Santa Teresa, onde sete pessoas ainda não foram encontradas.

Em Jacarepaguá, cães farejadores ajudam a localizar cerca de dez vítimas de deslizamentos. Há ainda duas pessoas que estão sendo procuradas na Rocinha e uma em Vila Cosmos.

Das 17h de segunda-feira até o meio-dia desta quarta-feira, a Defesa Civil recebeu 806 ocorrências, sendo a maior parte sobre desabamentos de imóveis, rachaduras, deslizamentos de barreiras e quedas de muros. Até o momento, 180 imóveis foram interditados e 1.778 pessoas estão desabrigadas.

O governador Sérgio Cabral decretou luto oficial de três dias pelos mortos na catástrofe. Em caso de emergência, a população deve ligar para a Defesa Civil no telefone 199, que funciona 24 horas.

Oito bombeiros ficaram feridos ao resgatarem vítimas em Niterói. O prefeito da cidade, Jorge Roberto Silveira, decretou estado de calamidade pública. Em Maricá, o prefeito Washington Quaquá decretou estado de emergência . O mesmo ocorreu em Araruama, onde mais de cem pessoas estão desabrigadas. O prefeito André Mônica disse que foi preciso evacuar o Pronto Socorro Municipal e o PAM. O Hospital Regional, a Delegacia de Polícia e outras repartições públicas estão ilhadas. 
http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/mat/201...rra-dezenas-de-casas-em-niteroi-916276951.asp


----------



## Rafael Santos (9 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

Temporais
*Chuva causa estragos na Bahia, Pernambuco e Sergipe*

Publicada em 09/04/2010 às 15h34m
Cleide Carvalho, O Globo, Ibahia, pe360graus, Jornal Hoje

SÃO PAULO, SALVADOR, RECIFE - A frente fria que causou tragédia no Rio já provoca transtornos e deixa vítimas no Nordeste. Temporais atingiram cidades da Bahia, Pernambuco e Sergipe. No Espírito Santo, o mar ficou agitado.

Na Bahia, três pessoas morreram desde o início das chuvas, na quinta-feira. Em Salvador, uma encosta deslizou e causou desabamento de parte de um viaduto sobre um ônibus na manhã desta sexta-feira, perto do Shopping Salvador. Pelo menos cinco pessoas ficaram feridas, segundo a Transalvador. O bloco de concreto, que despregou da lateral, atingiu o teto do coletivo que passava pelo local por volta de 11h20m..

De acordo com a Defesa Civil de Salvador, as equipes atenderam nesta sexta-feira 66 ocorrências de deslizamento de terra. Um imóvel desabou totalmente e outro parcialmente. Pelo menos 26 áreas alagaram. Pelo menos 48 famílias estão desabrigadas ou desalojadas por causa das chuvas. As aulas foram suspensas em Salvador e em Feira de Santana, também atingida pelas chuvas. Vários bairros de Salvador estão sem energia elétrica e a empresa Coelba informa que a prioridade serão hospitais e clínicas.

Até o zoológico de Salvador ficará fechado este fim de semana por causa da chuva.

Desde quinta-feira, pelo menos três pessoas morreram em decorrência das chuvas na Bahia.

( Leia também: Raio cai em casa e deixa dois feridos graves em Pernambuco )

Em Feira de Santana, um homem morreu arrastado pela correnteza ao tentar atravessar um córrego. Em Prado, no Sul da Bahia, uma pessoa morreu e cerca de 500 ficaram desabrigadas. 

Duas represas que ficam no córrego da Ribeira do Campinho transbordaram e as águas invadiram diversas casas. Na BR-489, a chuva abriu cratera de 30 metros e a travessia agora tem de ser feita com barcos. Uma mulher de 42 anos também morreu ao pisar em um fio elétrico caído no chão, que seria de uma rede clandestina. 

*Ventania e temporal em Pernambuco*

Em Pernambuco, um casal foi atingido dentro de casa pela queda de um raio.  Vários eletrodomésticos explodiram, a fiação e até a antena parabólica queimou. Os dois desmaiaram, mas receberam alta na manhã desta sexta. O Agreste foi a parte mais atingida do estado pelas chuvas . Em Pesqueira, a chuva de três horas foi equivalente a prevista para o mês todo. A água invadiu as casas e muita lama ficou acumulada nas ruas e um muro foi derrubado pela correnteza. Entrou água na delegacia da cidade, que ficou restrita a uma sala. Em Riacho das Almas, um municípiop de apenas 18 mil habitantes, a cruz de uma igreja foi arrancada pela força do vento, assim como parte do telhado e do forro. Em Garanhuns, a força da água abriu um buraco de 100 metros. Os moradores ficaram assustados, e algumas casas, por pouco, não desabaram. Sete famílias tiveram que sair da área. 

*Alagamentos em Aracaju*

Em Sergipe, a frente fria chegou um dia antes do previsto.  Desde a tarde de ontem chove forte em Aracaju e nos municípios de Tobias Barreto, Propriá, Maruim, Socorro, Carmópolis, Laranjeiras e Poço Verde. A previsão é que a chuva fique ainda mais forte à noite. Na capital sergipana, em alguns lugares era impossível distinguir o que era rua e o que era rio. O Hospital da Criança da Hildete Falcão foi inundado.

Moradores do bairro Industrial, em Aracaju, aproveitaram as fortes chuvas que deixaram a praça Liberato Costa alagada para pegar cocos que estavam boiando no local. Perto da praça existe um depósito de coco e, com a enchente, eles foram arrastados e ficaram boiando nas ruas.

- A frente fria que está estacionada sobre Sergipe é a mesma que saiu do Rio de Janeiro e que passou pela Bahia. Em Sergipe, a intensidade está muito grande e as chuvas devem continuar nos próximos dias - explica o meteorologista Overland Amaral. 

No Espírito Santo, a ressaca deixou o mar com cor de lama na Praia de Camburi, em Vitória. Apesar do perigo, surfistas decidiram aproveitar as ondas.

Normalmente, as frentes frias se dissipam bem antes. Desta vez, porém, até o Sul da Amazônia sentiu os efeitos, com queda na temperatura. 

- Essa frente fria é a mais forte do ano até agora. Por ser bem estruturada e não ter encontrado nenhum bloqueio ao longo do caminho, ela já avança pelo Nordeste, o que não é comum, e já causa queda da temperatura no Sul da Amazônia - diz o meteorologista Marcelo Pinheiro, da Climatempo.

A frente teve origem no Rio Grande do Sul, no fim da última semana, e avançou rapidamente pelo Sul e Sudeste. 

http://oglobo.globo.com/cidades/mat...gos-na-bahia-pernambuco-sergipe-916288082.asp


----------



## Rafael Santos (10 Abr 2010 às 21:00)

*Ressaca no Rio de Janeiro*:





fonte: http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2010 às 01:38)

> *Mau tempo no Brasil já causou 221 mortos *
> 
> _
> Os bombeiros do Rio de Janeiro confirmaram mais cinco mortes devidas às chuvas que têm afectado aquele estado brasileiro nos últimos dias, o que aumenta o número total de vítimas para 221._
> ...



Fonte: Público


----------



## Rafael Santos (7 Jun 2010 às 17:58)

[BOrvalho no Estado do Rio de Janeiro - Nova friburgo[/B] - 07-06






























Mínima de 5,9°C (local das fotos). Na estação da UERJ 5,6°C.


----------



## Rafael Santos (7 Jun 2010 às 20:46)

Mínimas hoje em Brasil:

RS :

Canela (Castelinho) : -00,2
Farroupilha (Vicentina) : 01,2
Vacaria : 01,7
Bom Jesus : 01,8
Quarai : 02,5
Santa Rosa : 03,1
Alegrete : 04,4
São José dos Ausentes : 04,7
Bento Gonçalves : 05,0
São Gabriel : 05,0
Canela (Quinta da Serra) : 05,1
Lagoa Vermelha : 05,3
Frederico Westphalen : 05,5
Passo Fundo : 05,6
Santa Maria : 05,7
Erechim : 05,9
Canela : 06,1
Uruguaiana : 06,3
Dom Pedrito : 06,3
Jaguarão : 06,9
Bagé : 07,0
Cruz Alta : 07,2
Soledade : 07,4
Rio Pardo : 07,4
Santo Augusto : 07,5
Torres : 07,7
São Borja : 07,7
Palmeira das Missões : 08,0
Santana do Livramento : 08,0
São Luiz Gonzaga : 08,3
Camaquã : 08,3
Chuí : 08,6
Canguçu : 08,7
Porto Alegre : 08,9
Caçapava do Sul : 10,0
Tramandai : 10,1
Mostardas : 10,8

SC :

Campo Alegre : -4,1°C
Pericó : -2,0°C
Rio Negrinho : -1,2°C
São Bento do Sul : -1,2°C
Papanduva : -1,1°C
Urupema : -1,0°C
Monte Castelo : -00,7°C
São Joaquim (Vl Francionni) : -00,3°C
Irineópolis : -00,3°C
Curitibanos : -00,2°C
São Joaquim (Climaterra) -00,1°C
Rio Negrinho : 00,2
Caçador : 00,3
Major Vieira : 00,6
Lages : 00,9
São Joaquim (Cruzeiro) : 02,2
Joaçaba : 03,0
São Joaquim (Conv) : 03,8
Rio do Campo : 04,1
São Joaquim (Aut) : 04,2
Campos Novos : 05,0
Ituporanga : 06,0
Joinville : 06,6
Ararangua : 06,9
Urussanga : 07,5
Morro da Igreja : 07,7
Xanxerê : 08,2
São Miguel do Oeste : 08,7
Novo Horizonte : 08,9
Florianópolis (Conv) : 09,4
Indaial : 09,7
Dionisio Cerqueira : 09,8

PR :

Guarapuava : 0,00
General Carneiro : 00,7
Castro : 00,7
Curitiba (Aero) : 01,0
Fernandez Pinheiro : 01,5
Ponta Grossa : 01,5
Joaquim Tavora : 01,6
Entre Rios : 01,9
Irati : 02,5
Palmas : 02,6
Palotina : 03,0
Pinhais : 03,4
Curitiba (Sim) : 03,4
Jaguariaiva : 03,6
Curitiba (Conv) : 03,9
Curitiba (Aut) : 04,1
Ivai : 04,2
Cianorte : 04,3
Londrina : 04,5
Campo Mourão : 04,6
Foz do Iguaçu : 04,9
Dois Vizinhos : 05,2
Inacio Martins : 05,3
Paranapoema : 05,4
Clevelandia : 05,5
Cerro Azul : 05,6
São Miguel do Iguaçu : 05,9
Planalto : 06,5
Goioêre : 06,9
Marechal Candodo Rondon : 06,9
Morretes : 07,6
Cidade Gaucha : 07,8
Ibaiti : 09,1
Maringá : 09,3
Guaratuba : 09,4

SP :

Campos do Jordão (Vl Inglesa) : -02,8
Campos do Jordão (Horto) : -02,4
Campos do Jordão (Cptec) : -01,5
Campos do Jordão (Aut) : -00,2
Campos do Jordão (Conv) : -00,2
Tapiraí : 0,00
Itapetininga : 00,1
Itararé : 00,3
São Lourenço da Serra : 00,9
São Roque : 01,0
Tatuí : 01,4
Itapevi : 01,5
Mandurí : 02,1
Palmital : 02,2
Juquitiba : 02,4
Barra do Turvo : 02,5
Cordeirópolis : 02,6
Limeira : 02,6
Rancharia : 02,6
São Miguel do Arcanjo : 03,1
Itatiba : 03,2
São Luis do Paraitinga : 03,4
Sumaré : 03,5
Taquarituba : 03,6
Assis : 03,7
Monte Alegre do Sul : 03,7
Capão Bonito : 03,8
São Pedro do Turvo : 03,8
São Simão : 03,8
Capivari : 04,0
Maracaí : 04,0
Pindorama : 04,0
Piracicaba : 04,0
Taubaté : 04,0
Vargem Grande do Sul : 04,1
São Paulo (Parelheiros) : 04,3
São Pedro : 04,3
Itaberá : 04,5
Jaguariúna : 04,6
Nova Odessa : 04,6
Piracaia : 04,6
Sertãozinho : 04,6
Descalvado : 04,7
Monteiro Lobato : 05,0
Pradópolis : 05,0
Paraguaçú Paulista : 05,0
Pedrinhas Paulista : 05,0
Tietê : 05,0
Guarulhos (Cumbica) : 05,0
Cândido Mota : 05,1
Ourinhos : 05,1
Gália : 05,2
Bom Jesus dos Perdões : 05,2
Ituverava : 05,2
São Paulo (Iag / Usp) : 05,2
Bragança Paulista : 05,3
Paranapanema : 05,7
Itapeva : 05,7
Vargem : 05,8
Ariranha : 05,9
Pariquera-Açu : 05,9
São José do Rio Pardo : 05,9
Monte Aprazível : 06,0
Indaiatuba : 06,0
São Paulo (Campo de Marte) : 06,0
Buritama : 06,2
Sorocaba : 06,2
Atibaia : 06,3
Adamantina : 06,3
Valparaiso : 06,3
Miracatú : 06,6
Ribeirão Preto : 06,6
Espírito Santo do Pinhal : 06,7
Nazaré Paulista : 06,7
Ipaussu : 06,8
Matão : 06,8
Campinas : 06,9
Itariri : 06,9
Amparo : 06,9
Mococa : 06,9
Pirajú : 07,0
Jales : 07,0
Santa Cruz do Rio Pardo : 07,0
Guarulhos : 07,2
Dracena : 07,2
São João da Boa Vista : 07,2
Caraguatatuba : 07,3
Iguape : 07,3
São Carlos : 07,3
Sete Barras : 07,4
Araçatuba : 07,5
Jacupiranga : 07,6
Bauru : 07,7
Juquiá : 07,8
Presidente Prudente : 07,9
São Paulo (Congonhas) : 08,0
Votuporanga : 08,0
Registro : 08,3
Cananéia : 08,6
Mirassol : 08,6
São Paulo (Aut) : 08,7
Peruibe : 08,8
Tupi Paulista : 09,0
Ubatuba : 09,1
Valparaíso : 09,3
Monte Azul Paulista : 09,7
Paulo de Faria : 09,7
Marília : 09,8
Santa Fé do Sul : 10,2
Auriflama : 10,5
Osvaldo Cruz : 11,0
São Sebastião : 11,7
Fernandópolis : 12,0
Santos : 12,0
Ilhabela : 13,6

MG :

Monte Verde : -01,3
Poços de Caldas : 00,0
Maria da Fé : 00,9
Caldas : 01,3
Extrema (Minha estação abrigada - 930m, inaugurada sab) : 01,7
Extrema : 02,0
São Lourenço : 02,7
Passa Quatro : 03,4
Florestal : 03,9
Bambui : 04,2
Passos : 04,3
Patrocinio : 04,3
São João del Rei : 04,4
Machado : 05,1
Barbacena : 05,3
Divinópolis : 05,5
Guanhães : 06,0
Formiga : 06,4
Curvelo : 06,8
Varginha : 06,8
Conceição das Alagoas : 07,1
Ituitaba : 07,3
Caratinga : 07,9
Dores do Indaia : 08,1
Belo Horizonte (Pampulha) : 08,2
Ouro Branco : 08,7
Sacramento : 08,7
Campina Verde : 09,0
Guarda-Mor : 09,1
Juiz de Fora : 09,5
Araxá : 09,8
Diamantina : 09,9

RJ :

Nova Friburgo (Uerj 980m): 5,6°C
Teresópolis : 06,3
Corceiro : 07,8
Itatiaia : 09,9
Resende : 10,8
Itaperuna : 10,9
Rio de Janeiro (Vl Militar) : 11,3
Valença : 11,3
Xerem : 12,0
Macaé : 12,8
Campos : 14,4
Rio de Janeiro (Jacarepagua) : 14,5
Rio de Janeiro (Galeão) : 15,0
Rio de Janeiro (F Copacabana) : 17,7


----------



## Fernandobrasil (10 Jun 2010 às 23:04)

Rafael, buenas.....lindas fotos.

Rafael ou  (carlos dias)

Existe uma fórmula mágica de acessar o 

www.abaixodezero.com


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2010 às 11:15)

*Novo site traz informações sobre o clima em tempo real: Gaúchos e catarinenses têm acesso a dados de 18 estações meteorológicas*

Condições climáticas de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul atualizadas em tempo real

Para obter informações detalhadas e instantâneas sobre o clima, a partir de hoje gaúchos e catarinenses poderão abrir uma simples janela — não mais de casa, mas do computador. 
Um site com dados de 18 estações meteorológicas do Grupo RBS e link para a previsão do tempo já está no ar trazendo dados como temperatura, chuva e vento de forma instantânea (HIPERLIGAÇÃO). É possível até monitorar a possibilidade de formação de um nevoeiro.
Na página inicial do site, o usuário encontrará um mapa dos dois Estados com um resumo das medições oferecidas pelas estações localizadas nas sedes regionais da RBS. Se desejar maior variedade e detalhamento dos dados, bastará clicar sobre o nome da cidade pretendida e se abrirá uma nova janela com medições atualizadas a cada 10 minutos. Conforme a meteorologista Estael Sias, da Central de Meteorologia, essa instantaneidade é um dos recursos mais importantes do novo site. 
— Não havia até agora, de forma gratuita, esse nível de atualização de informações meteorológicas. É uma inovação desse projeto — avalia. 
Além de consultar as condições do tempo em um determinado momento, o internauta também poderá verificar a chuva acumulada, a evolução de temperatura e de velocidade do vento ao longo do dia. Quem tiver interesse na previsão poderá acessar um link para o site do clicTempo, que também a partir de hoje contará com um layout renovado. A variedade de dados, porém, possibilita até avaliar o risco de um nevoeiro se formar — informação importante para quem precisa pegar a estrada ou tem uma viagem de avião programada. 
O site informa qual é o ponto de orvalho — isto é, com qual temperatura a umidade invisível é capaz de se condensar e formar o nevoeiro. Quando a temperatura registrada fica a menos de um grau de diferença do ponto de orvalho, e o vento está abaixo dos 5 km/h, é sinal de que pode ocorrer o fenômeno. Os recursos incluem ainda o horário em que o sol nasce e se põe e a fase em que a lua se encontra. 

ClicRBS


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2010 às 12:13)

*Mais de mil pessoas estão desaparecidas devido às cheias*


> Mil pessoas desparecidas e 38 mortos confirmados é o mais recente balanço da Protecção Civil brasileira sobre as cheias que estão a devastar os Estados de Alagoas e Pernambuco, no Brasil. Mais de 100 mil brasileiros tiveram de abandonar as suas casas
> 
> Só na região de Alagoas, o Estado mais afectado pelas chuvadas, o número de mortos ascende a 26 e mais de 80 mil pessoas ficaram desalojadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2010 às 13:18)

*Sobe para 38 o número de mortos pela chuva no Nordeste; Número de desaparecidos chega a 607*

Maceió - Subiu para 38 o número de mortos pelas chuvas no Nordeste, de acordo com o balanço divulgado pela Defesa Civil nesta manhã. Só em Alagoas, são 26 vítimas. O boletim traz ainda que 607 pessoas estão desaparecidas, sendo 500 somente no município de União dos Palmares.
Dos 26 municípios de Alagoas e Pernambuco atingidos pela tragédia, 15 decretaram estado de calamidade pública. Em 5 dias de chuvas, 177 mil pessoas foram afetadas e 80 mil estão desabrigadas devido às inundações e ao rastro de destruição causado pelas chuvas. Muitas cidades estão sem abastecimento de água e luz, dificultando os trabalhos de ajuda e resgate das vítimas.
Dois hospitais de campanha foram montados em Alagoas para o atendimento da população. Do quartel central do Corpo de Bombeiros em Maceió - que está servindo de sede para o recebimento de donativos - partem caminhões e helicópteros com as doações.
Um avião da FAB com 25 toneladas de alimentos e remédios e equipe de médicos e enfermeiros partiu do Rio de Janeiro rumo à capital alagoana. Ainda hoje, um outro avião chegará de São Paulo levando mais 14 toneladas de donativos. 
Donativos - Cerca de oito mil cestas básicas doadas pela Companhia Nacional de Abastecimento de Alagoas já foram distribuídas para vítimas das enchentes nas cidades atingidas. Outras 15 mil cestas básicas foram enviadas para a região pela Conab de São Paulo, Minas Gerais, Ceará e Rio Grande do Sul. Helicópteros da Força Aérea Brasileira (FAB)são usados na distribuição dos donativos às comunidades atingidas.
Pernambuco - Doze mortes foram registradas em Pernambuco por causa das chuvas. Oito ocorreram no Recife. Outros óbitos também foram confirmados em Agrestina, Belo Jardim, Cortês e Jaboatão dos Guararapes.
Mais de 42 mil pessoas tiveram de sair de suas casas por causa das chuvas. Segundo a Defesa Civil, Pernambuco tem 17.808 desabrigados e 24.552 desalojados.

O DIA ONLINE


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2010 às 13:29)

Enchentes e enxurradas provocam o caos e o terror em Alagoas:

​CopyRight@WorldNewsBrasil


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2010 às 08:40)

*Cidades parecem bombardeadas, diz governador*
O governador de Alagoas, Teotonio Vilela Filho, comparou ontem a destruição causada pelas enchentes no Estado aos efeitos de uma bomba atômica e disse que, em relação aos danos materiais, essa é a maior tragédia já vista em Alagoas. 
http://www.agora.uol.com.br/brasil/ult10102u755586.shtml


*Em três dias, choveu no Recife o equivalente a um mês*
http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/bras...fe+o+equivalente+a+um+mes/n1237675134505.html


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2010 às 16:29)

*Ar gelado e neve avançam pelo Conesul*



> O Rio Grande do Sul termina a segunda-feira com temperatura perto de 0ºC à medida que uma intensa massa de ar de origem polar começa a avançar para o Norte, tomando conta do Estado. O ar gelado já domina grande parte da Argentina, todo o Uruguai e no decorrer desta semana vai abranger uma extensa área da América do Sul (arte Jornal NH).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2010 às 16:34)

*Ar polar traz temperatura negativa ao Sul; mínima foi de -5,7°C*



> Os efeitos da grande massa de ar polar continuam atuando sobre a região Sul do Brasil nesta quarta-feira. O fenômeno classificado pela Administração Nacional de Oceanos e Atmosfera (NOAA) como um dos maiores eventos de frio das últimas décadas, deixou as temperaturas negativas em 30 municípios da região - 15 no Rio Grande do Sul, dez em Santa Catarina e cinco no Paraná. A temperatura mínima do País foi registrada durante a madrugada no município paranaense de General Carneiro, com -5,7°C, segundo o Instituto Tecnológico Simepar, que monitora o tempo no Paraná.
> 
> No Rio Grande do Sul, a temperatura mais baixa foi registrada em Vacaria, com -3,4ºC, às 5h. Esse foi também o recorde de frio no Estado neste inverno. O frio trouxe geada para quase todos os municípios gaúchos durante a madrugada, conforme a Climatempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 16:36)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas frio desta feita não são normais nessa zona, pois não?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2010 às 16:39)

*Frio intenso pode ter provocado a morte de 2 pessoas no RS*



> A massa de ar frio que cobre a região Sul do Brasil desde o início da semana pode ter provocado duas mortes no Rio Grande do Sul. Em Passo Fundo, um morador de rua foi encontrado morto com sinais de hipotermia. Em Santa Maria houve outra morte, mas ainda não há confirmação se foi provocada pelas baixas temperaturas. As informações são do jornal Folha de S.Paulo.
> 
> No amanhecer de ontem, a cidade de Cambará do Sul (RS) registrou a menor temperatura do País, com -2,1°C, segundo a Climatempo. Segundo o meteorologista Marcelo Pinheiro, praticamente todas as regiões do Rio Grande do Sul registraram frio igual ou abaixo dos 5°C ao amanhecer e pelo menos 12 cidades marcaram temperaturas negativas - além de Cambará, Soledade (-1,1°C), Canguçu (-1°C), Santana do Livramento (-0,9°C), Santiago (-0,9°C), Canela (-0,8°C), Vacaria (-0,7°C), Santo Augusto (-0,6°C), São José dos Ausentes (-0,6°C), Palmeira das Missões (-0,3°C), Quaraí (-0,3°C) e Caçapava do Sul (-0,1°C).
> 
> http://noticias.terra.com.br/brasil...e+ter+provocado+a+morte+de+pessoas+no+RS.html


----------



## joaodelai (15 Jul 2010 às 04:03)

Pedro disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas frio desta feita não são normais nessa zona, pois não?



O Cone sul é mais frio que a Península Ibérica, tenha certeza disto.


----------



## joaodelai (15 Jul 2010 às 04:04)

Estamos vivendo um evento Polar dos bons! Temperaturas extremamente baixas nas serras do Sul do Brasil, Uruguai e Argentina, sem contar o Paraguai!!!

Sds.


----------



## joaodelai (15 Jul 2010 às 04:06)




----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2010 às 11:35)

Estes eventos, conhecidos como "friagens" são originados pela interacção entre uma area de baixa pressão no atlantico SW ( zona das ilhas malvinas) com a alta subtropical do pacifico SE, o que gera um fluxo de ar frio que acompanha a deslocação do jet streack para norte.
Com o jet a deter-se nas latitudes subtropicais, a intrusão polar acaba por se deter em altura, embora nos niveis baixos a massa de ar frio progrida muito mais, até perto do equador, devido ao complexo de alta pressão termica de superficie que se gera entre a argentina, em apofise com a alta pressão do pacifico, e o sul do brasil.
Nestes eventos, localidades da amazónia registam temperaturas minimas abaixo de 10º, enquanto as regiões a sul dos 25-30ºS, especialmente as terras altas do planalto central e do cone sul, podem descer ainda mais.
O record de temperatura minima no brasil é de -17º

Não nos esqueçamos que o inverno no HS acontece quando a terra está mais afastada do sol e que a Antartica gera muito mais frio que o artico ou a siberia ( mesmo assim dá para ver o quanto o frio invernal siberiano afecta o clima nas regiões circundantes até ás latitudes tropicais).

Quanto ao cone sul ser mais frio que a PI...é verdade nas terras altas ( talvez acima dos 600-1000m), mas nas regiões costeiras as temperaturas são muito mais elevadas, fora estas ocasiões mais extremas, no entanto talvez o extremo sul da PI acabe por ser analo a nivel termico á faixa costeira brasileira na região de Porto alegre


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2010 às 13:54)

O cone sul é muito maior que a P. Ibérica. Ao nível do mar, o extremo sul da Argentina e do Chile é mais frio que qualquer região da P. Ibérica, No extremo oposto, o sul do Brasil tem já localidades com temperatura média anual de 20ºC, algo que não se encontra nem nas regiões mais quentes da P. Ibérica.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 13:55)

*Frio entra para a história*



> Em Urupema, na Serra Catarinense, os termômetros registraram a menor temperatura do país: -7,8ºC
> 
> O frio não contrariou as previsões e proporcionou as esperadas quebras de recordes ao amanhecer de ontem em Santa Catarina. Em Urupema, na Serra, foi registrada a temperatura mais baixa do ano no país: -7,8ºC. O valor registrado na cidade foi o menor dos últimos cinco anos no Estado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 14:00)

*SC: serra tem sensação térmica de -10°C; frio aumenta na 4ª*



> A massa de ar polar que avança pela região Sul do País derrubou as temperaturas em todo o Estado de Santa Catarina nesta terça-feira. A sensação térmica em São Joaquim, na região serrana, chegou a -10°C e a tendência é de que o frio aumente nas próximas horas.
> 
> A mínima na cidade durante a manhã chegou a 0,9°C. Por volta das 14h, os termômetros marcavam apenas 4°C e a sensação era de um frio ainda mais intenso. Em Água Doce, no oeste catarinense, os termômetros marcaram 1,2°C.
> 
> ...


----------



## Z13 (15 Jul 2010 às 14:02)

Essas fotos da Argentina são excepcionais!!


No Brasil, já há registo de nevões?


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2010 às 14:07)

Z13 disse:


> Essas fotos da Argentina são excepcionais!!
> 
> 
> No Brasil, já há registo de nevões?



Neste episódio ainda não, mas existe ainda a possibilidade de alguma precipitação de neve nestes próximos dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 14:13)

Z13 disse:


> Essas fotos da Argentina são excepcionais!!
> 
> 
> No Brasil, já há registo de nevões?



Pelo que eu tenho lido não, apenas previsão para alguns locais.

Argentina - Mar de Prata

http://www.sabermenos.com.ar/

Na noite de quarta e madrugada de hoje nevou em inúmeras localidades do Centro, Sul e Leste da província de Buenos Aires como Coronel Pringles, Tres Arroyos, Bahia Blanca e Mar Del Plata. Na última cidade, balneária, as areias amanheceram hoje cobertas de neve na praia, algo somente visto em 1991, 2004 e 2007.






http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2010 às 17:08)

> Nesta manhã do dia 15/07, em torno das 10h, ocorreu o primeiro registro  de neve do ano. Foram  registrados flocos de neve durante cerca de 20 minutos na localidade de Limeira, município de Luzerna, no Meio-Oeste de Santa Catarina. Mesmo com fraca intensidade, foi possível o acúmulo de neve na superfície.



Fonte: Epagri/Ciram


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2010 às 12:12)

Dan, pensava que o cone sul eram os estados mais a sul do brasil


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2010 às 12:27)

​ReporterMundo


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 10:29)

Frio provoca a morte da gado.





> Mais de dez mil cabeças de gado morrem por causa do frio em Mato Grosso do Sul
> 
> http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...R+CAUSA+DO+FRIO+EM+MATO+GROSSO+DO+SUL,00.html


----------



## Rafael Santos (20 Jul 2010 às 13:55)

Geada em Nova Friburgo (150 km do Rio de Janeiro) em junho desse ano:


----------



## Rafael Santos (20 Jul 2010 às 14:00)

*Morro da Igreja (Santa Catarina) - Freezing Rain 16/07/2010*
Um evento raro em qualquer lugar do mundo. Por volta dos 1650m esta belíssima paisagem apareceu.
























mais fotos e fonte:
http://www.abaixodezero.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1843


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 14:57)

Um tornado ou microburst causou grande destruição em Gramado e Canela no Rio Grande do Sul na passada quarta-feira. 489 casas foram afectadas.











Mais informação e fotos no Metsul


----------



## Rafael Santos (24 Jul 2010 às 02:12)

*Vendaval destrói 20 casas em cidade no RS, diz Defesa Civil*

Em Canela, ventos chegaram a 124km/h, segundo meteorologistas.
Cidade de Gramado também registrou ocorrências

O vendaval que atingiu as cidades de Canela e Gramado, no Rio Grande do Sul, na noite de quarta-feira (21), danificou mais de 210 casas, segundo a Defesa Civil do estado. Em Canela, município que registrou mais prejuízos, foram pelo menos 11 atendimentos de pessoas com ferimentos leves. Mais de 200 casas foram atingidas, cem ficaram destelhadas e 20, destruídas.

Um levantamento preliminar, segundo Sandro Cazzanelli, coordenador da Defesa Civil de Canela, contabiliza dez desabrigados (que tiveram de sair de casa e devem seguir para abrigos públicos), nos seis bairros atingidos. Já os desalojados (que devem ficar em casas de parentes e amigos) devem passar de cem. Não houve óbitos.

Em Gramado, de acordo com o Corpo de Bombeiros, foram apenas oito ocorrências de residências atingidas, e não houve feridos. O G1 havia informado anteriormente que 13 pessoas ficaram feridas nas duas cidades, segundo balanço de dois hospitais.

De acordo com a meteorologista Priscila Monteiro, do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), não é possível afirmar se o vendaval que atingiu o Rio Grande do Sul foi um tornado. “Apesar de eventuais evidências nos estragos causados, como árvores retorcidas, só podemos dizer se ocorreu ou não um tornado se houver uma prova visual, ou seja, se alguém tiver registrado, em foto ou vídeo, o fenômeno”, diz.

Segundo os registros do Inmet, o pico de vento da noite de quarta-feira (21) foi registrado em Canela, com ventos de 124km/h. Em São José dos Ausentes, houve registro de ventos de 90km/h. Em outras áreas do Rio Grande do Sul, as rajadas ficaram entre 70 e 80 km/h.

O vendaval, segundo Priscila, pode ter sido causado por áreas de instabilidade que atuam sobre a região e nuvens carregadas.

Já se o fenômeno for um tornado, ele tem outras características de formação. “Sairia de uma nuvem no formato de um funil, devido à mudança brusca da direção dos ventos. Os ventos giram, circulam.” A meteorologista explica que não é possível prever um evento como esse com os equipamentos que temos no Brasil.
G1


----------



## J.S. (30 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Belas imagens! E a região mais frio do pais, não e? Aqui, na Holanda o inverno esta bem mais frio mas e verdade: neve e muito mais provavel do que freezing rain. Mas freezing rain não e muito raro aqui. Acontece cada 2 o 3 anos, penso eu. Mas o que e raro e a acumulação!

Muito obrigado....e muito especial esta parte do Brasil, desconhecido em otras partes do mundo!! O record la, -16 C não e?

Cumprimentos,

Jorge



Rafael Santos disse:


> *Morro da Igreja (Santa Catarina) - Freezing Rain 16/07/2010*
> Um evento raro em qualquer lugar do mundo. Por volta dos 1650m esta belíssima paisagem apareceu.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafael Santos (3 Ago 2010 às 15:56)

E a neve veio !!! Nevou em pontos dos Campos de Cima da Serra do Rio Grande do Sul no final da segunda-feira e no começo desta terça-feira. Instabilidade na região mais alta do Estado associada à temperatura negativa no ponto de formação de neve favoreceram o fenômeno, confirmando possibilidade que a MetSul Meteorologia antecipava desde a última sexta-feira, apesar de alguns meios de comunicação locais terem dito que não era esperada. Flocos foram vistos a partir da última hora da segunda-feira em Cambará do Sul, onde nevou por cerca de 40 minutos. Foi a segunda vez que nevou em 2010 no Estado, já que breve e fraca precipitação do tipo granular fora verificada mais cedo no inverno climático em São Francisco de Paula. No episódio da noite passada, não houve acumulação no solo devido à alta umidade e à chuva prévia que caía, mas nos automóveis o gelo se acumulou (clique sobre as fotos de Liane Castilhos para ampliar).
Fonte:
http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## Rafael Santos (4 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

4 de agosto de 2010 - 10h25h18
*Confira as belas imagens da neve em Gramado*






















mais:
http://www.jornalnh.com.br/site/gal...FIRA+AS+BELAS+IMAGENS+DA+NEVE+EM+GRAMADO.htm#


----------



## Rafael Santos (4 Ago 2010 às 18:24)

Neva bastante em São Joaquim:


----------



## Rafael Santos (4 Ago 2010 às 19:55)

Continua a nevar.. 
Nesse momento em directo - (ao vivo) 15:55 (horário de Brasília): 
http://twitcam.livestream.com/1i1h9


----------



## Rafael Santos (4 Ago 2010 às 23:43)

Morro da Igreja (SC):


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2010 às 00:09)

Belas imagens, estão a tirar a barriga da miséria no sul. 
Já há alguma noção da dimensão do evento em termos históricos ?
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Rafael Santos (5 Ago 2010 às 15:07)

^^ Não nevava nessa intensidade desde 2000, antes de 2000 era comum nevar assim quase todos os anos (até mesmo com intensidade superior). Entre 2001 e 2009 houveram algumas nevadas no Sul e um evento no Sudeste em 2004 (Mantiqueira), mas acredito que daqui pra frente os invernos sejam como este, ou seja, neve em abundância no Sul ou até mesmo no Sudeste como no passado.
*----*
*
http://www.metsul.com/blog/*
_Prepare-se para um espetáculo !! Uma imagem vale por mil palavras, diria a surrada frase. Confesso que me emocionei quando comecei a olhar uma por uma as fotos que recebi no começo da noite. Algumas das mais belas fotos de neve já feitas no Brasil. E admito que não tenho palavras para agradecer aos seus autores. No início da noite da quarta-feira chegou ao e-mail da MetSul Meteorologia uma mensagem do Marcus Zilli da Frutícola Monte Verde de Urubici. Ele, junto com o amigo e motorista Cícero Fontana da Silva, percorreram áreas de difícil acesso para nos brindar com o espetáculo, nada menos que um espetáculo, que vocês verão a seguir. Antes, contudo, entendendo ser crucial reproduzir o e-mail do Marcus:_

    "Bom Pessoal, enquanto a maioria fica nos pontos de mais fácil acesso, nós fomos em busca das imagens impressionantes da neve na Serra em frente ao Morro da Igreja. Fomos para a região  de Santa Bárbara, entre Urubici e Bom Jardim da Serra, a 1750 metros de altitude, em estrada de terra, muita pedra e muita, mas muita neve. Nos campos, a neve estava com *30 centímetros de acúmulo*. Devido à grande quantidade de capim seco da região, as estradas estavam todas cobertas por um manto branco devido ao baixo acesso a veículos no trecho. Somente com o carro tracionado para conseguir vencer as íngremes subidas do trecho. Bom seguem algumas fotos para vocês....Parabéns pelo site, sou produtor de vinhos aqui em Urubici e pro meu trabalho as previsões de vocês são sempre as mais confiáveis. Fico feliz em poder contribuir com algumas fotos....Bom, aqui segue nevando e amanhã cedo estou novamente indo pra essa região, então, amanhã tem mais".

Senhoras e senhores leitores da MetSul, com vocês, o espetáculo da neve do inesquecível 4 de agosto de 2010, um inesquecível dia para quem faz e gosta de Meteorologia. Um dia para não ser esquecido por quem viu a neve e antes a previu 






































































-

Fonte: http://www.metsul.com/blog/
Mais fotos: www.abaixodezero.com


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2010 às 01:04)

Fantásticas as imagens.
Ainda para mais vindas do Brasil, em que é uma das últimas coisas que nos vem a cabeça quando pensamos nele.


----------



## Fil (6 Ago 2010 às 03:24)

Formidável toda esta neve, finalmente o jejum acabou.


----------



## Rafael Santos (6 Ago 2010 às 14:53)

Shima disse:
			
		

> Bom, algumas fotos do Morro da Igreja. As que aparecem sem a luz do sol são por volta das 3h da manhã do dia 5. As de dia, são da manhã deste mesmo dia:
> 
> *Quase caí. Enfiei o pé e parou no meu JOELHO: 50cm de neve NAQUELA HORA.*
> 
> ...


*Fonte: *
http://www.abaixodezero.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1904&start=1960


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Excelentes fotos Rafael


----------



## Dan (8 Ago 2010 às 13:05)

Finalmente uma boa nevada Excelentes imagens


----------



## FERTROYANO (11 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

E a previsão é de mais neve para o Sul do Brasil para este final de semana, mas dificilmente com a mesma potência da última nevada.


----------



## FERTROYANO (11 Ago 2010 às 23:43)

Os modelos ainda mostram que irá nevar no sul do Brasil.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (12 Ago 2010 às 17:24)

FERTROYANO disse:


> Os modelos ainda mostram que irá nevar no sul do Brasil.



Troyano, já sabemos como os modelos funcionam para esta região do Brasil quando a questão é neve.

Vou arguardar maiores informes.

O situação é calamitosa em grande parte do Brasil devido a baixa umidade relativa e a incrível quantidade de focos de incêndio.

Abraços


----------



## FERTROYANO (13 Ago 2010 às 00:36)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Troyano, já sabemos como os modelos funcionam para esta região do Brasil quando a questão é neve.
> 
> Vou arguardar maiores informes.
> 
> ...



Pois é, isso todos esquecem, só reservas indigênas são 53 com focos de incêndio.

No estado do Acre foi decretado estado de alerta pois aumentou em 587% o número de focos de incêndio.


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Ago 2010 às 01:40)

Logo ao amanhecer, uma forte geada confirmou que este inverno está sendo um dos mais rigorosos dos últimos anos. Em Bagé. na Fronteira Oeste gaúcha, os campos amanheceram cobertos por geada





Em Cambará do Sul, onde já nevou na terça, termômetro marcou -2ºC na manhã desta quarta





Segundo o internauta Rafa Simões, nevou por cerca de 10 minutos às 22h40 desta terça-feira, na cidade de Canela, no RS





Segundo internauta, nevou por pelo menos uam hora na cidade de São José dos Ausentes,no RS, por volta das 13h15





Segundo o internauta Samuel Madeira, a neve também atingiu a Serra do Rio do Rastro, que fica no município de Lauro Müller, em Santa Catarina





A grama e os galhos da árvores ficam cobertos de branco em Lauro Müller 










São Joaquim SC















Termômetro marca temperatura baixa em Urubici








































A Polícia Rodoviária Federal (PRF) em Vacaria (RS) registrou neve no símbolo da corporação


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Ago 2010 às 01:43)

*Medias Compensadas / Extremos / Prec.

CIDADES + FRIAS - MÉDIA ACUM ANUAL (JAN / JUL) :

01-Urupema SC : 13,1
02-Cruzeiro SC : 13,1
03-Campos do Jordão SP (VI) : 13,4*
04-São Joaquim SC : 13,9
05-São José dos Ausentes RS : 14,0
06-Pericó SC : 14,5
07-Cambará do Sul RS : 14,9 
08-Monte Verde MG : 15,1
09-Bom Jesus RS : 15,4
10-Vacaria RS : 15,5
11-General Carneiro PR : 15,9
12-Inacio Martins PR : 16,0
13-Canela RS : 16,1
14-Lages SC : 16,4
15-Maria da Fé MG : 16,5
16-Caçador SC : 16,5
17-Curitibanos SC : 16,5
18-Campos Novos SC : 16,8
19-Lagoa Vermelha RS : 16,9
20-Rio Negrinho SC : 16,9
21-Canguçu RS : 17,1
22-Caxias do Sul RS : 17,3
23-Castro PR : 17,3
24-Clevelândia PR : 17,3
25-Caldas MG : 17,5
26-Soledade RS : 17,5
27-Irati PR : 17,5
28-Joaçaba SC : 17,5
29-Santana do Livramento RS : 17,6
30-Caçapava do Sul RS : 17,6
31-Erechim RS : 17,6
32-Passo Fundo RS : 17,7
33-Bento Gonçalves RS : 17,7
34-Novo Horizonte SC : 17,8
35-Bagé RS : 18,0
36-Rio do Campo SC : 18,0
37-Santa Vitoria do Palmar RS : 18,1
38-Curitiba PR : 18,1
39-Jaguarão RS : 18,2
40-Encruzilhada do Sul RS : 18,2
41-Xanxere SC : 18,2
42-Chuí RS : 18,4
43-Ituporanga SC : 18,4
44-Teresópolis RJ : 18,4
45-Palmeira das Missões RS : 18,5
46-Passa Quatro MG : 18,5
47-Diamantina MG : 18,5
48-Ivai PR : 18,5
49-Barbacena MG: 18,6
50-Extrema MG : 18,6
51-Cruz Alta RS : 18,6
52-Alegrete RS : 18,6
53-São Lourenço MG : 18,7
54-Santiago RS: 18,7
57-Camaquã RS : 18,8
58-Quaraí RS : 18,8
59-Santo Augusto RS : 18,9
60-Santa Maria RS : 19,3
61-Frederico W. RS : 19,3
62-Rio Grande RS : 19,4
63-Rio Pardo RS : 19,5
64-Ouro Branco MG : 19,6
65-Uruguaiana RS : 19,6
66-Piatã BA : 19,7
67-São Gabriel RS: 19,8
68-Ibirité MG : 19,8
69-Santa Rosa RS: 20,1
70-Porto Alegre RS : 20,2
71-São Luiz Gonzaga RS: 20,3
72-Irai RS: 20,3
73-Alto Paraiso de Goiás GO: 20,5
74-Torres RS : 20,5
75-Cristalina GO: 20,5
76-São Paulo SP : 20,6 
77-São Borja RS: 20,6
78-Tramandaí RS : 20,7
79-Mostardas RS: 20,7
80-Ponta Porã MS : 20,9 
81-Aguas Emendadas DF : 21,0
82-Brasília DF : 21,6
83-Florianopolis SC : 21,7
84-Belo Horizonte MG : 21,7
85-Campo Grande MS : 23,0
86-Goiânia GO : 23,2
87-Santos SP : 23,4
88-Vitoria ES : 24,7
89-Rio de Janeiro RJ : 24,8

REGIÃO SUL : 

RS :

01-São José dos Ausentes RS : 14,0 M ACUM
Jan: 17,7 (14,7 / 22,5 / 11,5 / 27,3 / 18,6)
Fev: 18,9 (15,4 / 24,3 / 08,1 / 29,6 / 19,8)
Mar: 16,5 (13,3 / 21,4 / 10,1 / 25,8 / 17,3)
Abr: 13,7 (10,1 / 18,4 / 04,7 / 25,7 / 14,3)
Mai: 11,0 (08,0 / 14,7 / 02,7 / 20,9 / 11,3)
Jun: 09,9 (06,2 / 14,8 / 00,9 / 20,6 / 10,5)
Jul: 10,2 (05,7 / 15,5 / -03,2 / 22,0 / 10,6)

02-Cambará do Sul RS : 14,9 M ACUM
Jan: 18,8 (15,0 / 24,5 / 11,7 / 29,1 / 19,8)
Fev: 20,0 (15,9 / 26,1 / 08,2 / 31,6 / 21,0)
Mar: 17,3 (13,5 / 23,5 / 09,4 / 26,6 / 18,3)
Abr: 14,7 (10,6 / 20,1 / 05,0 / 28,2 / 15,4)
Mai: 12,2 (09,3 / 16,1 / 04,9 / 22,3 / 12,7)
Jun: 10,5 (06,5 / 16,0 / -00,5 / 22,9 / 11,3)
Jul: 10,6 (05,7 / 16,5 / -04,9 / 23,4 / 11,1)

03-Bom Jesus RS : 15,4 M ACUM 
Jan: 19,6 (16,1 / 25,2 / 12,4 / 30,0 / 20,7) 
Fev: 20,7 (17,1 / 26,7 / 08,6 / 31,6 / 21,9) 
Mar: 18,1 (14,5 / 24,1 / 11,0 / 29,8 / 19,3)
Abr: 15,1 (11,4 / 20,4 / 05,6 / 27,6 / 15,9)
Mai: 12,2 (09,0 / 16,9 / 04,8 / 22,6 / 13,0)
Jun: 10,7 (06,9 / 16,6 / 00,0 / 22,0 / 11,8)
Jul: 11,1 (06,1 / 17,5 / -02,8 / 23,6 / 11,8)

04-Vacaria RS : 15,5 M ACUM
Jan: 19,8 (15,5 / 25,8 / 11,7 / 30,0 / 20,6) 
Fev: 20,7 (16,2 / 27,3 / 08,8 / 32,2 / 21,8)
Mar: 18,4 (13,9 / 24,6 / 10,5 / 28,7 / 19,3)
Abr: 15,4 (11,2 / 21,3 / 06,0 / 28,3 / 16,2)
Mai: 12,3 (08,5 / 17,0 / 03,9 / 23,2 / 12,8)
Jun: 11,0 (06,7 / 16,8 / 00,1 / 23,0 / 11,8)
Jul: 11,1 (06,0 / 17,1 / -03,5 / 24,1 / 11,5)

05-Canela RS : 16,1 M ACUM 
Jan: 20,1 (16,8 / 24,9 / 12,9 / 29,2 / 20,9) 
Fev: 21,3 (17,8 / 26,8 / 09,5 / 32,5 / 22,3)
Mar: 18,7 (15,3 / 23,4 / 11,5 / 28,3 / 19,4)
Abr: 15,8 (12,4 / 20,6 / 06,8 / 27,8 / 16,5)
Mai: 12,9 (10,1 / 16,1 / 04,9 / 22,3 / 13,1)
Jun: 11,8 (08,3 / 16,2 / 01,5 / 22,4 / 12,3)
Jul: 11,8 (07,1 / 16,8 / -00,8 / 24,2 / 11,9)

06-Lagoa Vermelha RS : 16,9 M ACUM
Jan: 21,1 (17,1 / 26,8 / 12,2 / 32,1 / 22,0)
Fev: 22,1 (17,7 / 28,3 / 11,6 / 33,4 / 23,0)
Mar: 19,7 (15,6 / 25,6 / 11,7 / 29,7 / 20,6)
Abr: 16,9 (12,7 / 22,3 / 08,0 / 29,4 / 17,6)
Mai: 13,4 (10,0 / 17,8 / 05,3 / 24,0 / 13,9)
Jun: 12,6 (08,6 / 17,6 / 02,9 / 24,3 / 13,1)
Jul: 12,4 (07,8 / 17,9 / -02,0 / 24,5 / 12,8)

07-Canguçu RS : 17,1 M ACUM
Jan: 21,6 (17,9 / 27,0 / 11,7 / 31,4 / 22,4) 
Fev: 22,4 (18,6 / 27,6 / 10,5 / 34,0 / 23,1) 
Mar: 20,4 (17,1 / 25,4 / 12,5 / 29,0 / 21,3)
Abr: 17,2 (13,6 / 21,9 / 07,6 / 30,2 / 17,7)
Mai: 14,3 (11,7 / 17,8 / 06,1 / 24,0 / 14,8)
Jun: 12,0 (08,9 / 15,8 / 03,6 / 21,7 / 12,4)
Jul: 11,5 (07,5 / 16,1 / -01,3 / 25,7 / 11,8)

08-Caxias do Sul RS : 17,3 M ACUM
Jan: 21,4 (18,3 / 26,1 / 13,0 / 30,6 / 22,2)
Fev: 22,7 (19,0 / 28,0 / 14,0 / 31,7 / 22,9)
Mar: 20,0 (16,7 / 24,7 / 13,4 / 30,2 / 20,7)
Abr: 17,4 (14,1 / 21,6 / 09,0 / 29,2 / 17,9)
Mai: 13,9 (11,8 / 17,0 / 07,0 / 23,8 / 14,4)
Jun: 12,7 (10,1 / 17,2 / 04,6 / 23,0 / 13,7)
Jul: 12,9 (09,6 / 18,0 / -00,2 / 25,4 / 13,8)

09-Soledade RS : 17,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,6 (17,7 / 27,1 / 12,8 / 33,2 / 22,4) 
Fev: 22,9 (18,9 / 28,4 / 10,6 / 34,5 / 23,7)
Mar: 20,8 (16,6 / 26,6 / 13,1 / 31,1 / 21,6)
Abr: 17,6 (13,4 / 23,2 / 08,5 / 31,3 / 18,3)
Mai: 14,0 (10,6 / 17,9 / 05,3 / 24,5 / 14,2)
Jun: 13,2 (09,5 / 17,8 / 02,3 / 24,0 / 13,6)
Jul: 12,6 (08,1 / 17,4 / -01,4 / 25,6 / 12,8)

10-Santana do Livramento RS : 17,6 M ACUM
Jan: 23,4 (18,0 / 29,6 / 14,0 / 35,7 / 23,8) 
Fev: 23,1 (18,7 / 28,9 / 10,6 / 34,6 / 23,8)
Mar: 21,7 (17,0 / 27,9 / 12,5 / 30,9 / 22,5)
Abr: 17,3 (12,2 / 23,6 / 05,1 / 32,1 / 17,9)
Mai: 14,2 (11,0 / 18,9 / 05,2 / 24,5 / 15,0)
Jun: 12,2 (08,4 / 16,9 / 03,3 / 21,8 / 12,6)
Jul: 11,0 (06,5 / 16,7 / -01,0 / 27,0 / 11,6)

11-Erechim RS : 17,6 M ACUM
Jan: 21,8 (17,8 / 27,5 / 12,5 / 30,4 / 22,6) 
Fev: 22,8 (18,4 / 29,3 / 12,0 / 34,1 / 23,9)
Mar: 20,5 (15,9 / 27,2 / 13,1 / 30,3 / 21,5)
Abr: 17,4 (13,2 / 23,2 / 09,2 / 30,0 / 18,2)
Mai: 13,8 (10,3 / 18,3 / 05,1 / 24,4 / 14,3)
Jun: 13,6 (09,4 / 18,6 / 03,8 / 25,6 / 14,0)
Jul: 13,0 (08,3 / 18,4 / -01,4 / 25,2 / 13,4)

12-Caçapava do Sul RS : 17,6 M ACUM
Jan: 22,3 (18,2 / 27,5 / 13,3 / 32,0 / 22,9) 
Fev: 23,1 (19,1 / 28,2 / 10,5 / 34,0 / 23,6)
Mar: 21,3 (17,6 / 26,5 / 13,4 / 29,2 / 22,0)
Abr: 17,8 (13,7 / 22,6 / 08,7 / 30,7 / 18,1)
Mai: 14,6 (11,9 / 18,4 / 06,0 / 22,7 / 15,1)
Jun: 12,5 (09,4 / 16,3 / 03,9 / 21,8 / 12,8)
Jul: 11,5 (07,8 / 15,9 / -00,3 / 24,8 / 11,8)

13-Passo Fundo RS : 17,7 M ACUM
Jan: 22,0 (18,1 / 27,6 / 14,5 / 33,1 / 22,8)
Fev: 22,9 (18,6 / 28,8 / 11,8 / 33,8 / 23,7)
Mar: 20,9 (16,4 / 26,8 / 13,8 / 31,6 / 21,6)
Abr: 17,8 (13,3 / 23,4 / 09,4 / 31,0 / 18,4)
Mai: 14,1 (10,6 / 18,4 / 05,5 / 25,1 / 14,5)
Jun: 13,4 (09,3 / 18,5 / 03,3 / 26,5 / 13,9)
Jul: 12,6 (08,1 / 18,3 / -02,1 / 25,7 / 13,2)

14-Bento Gonçalves RS : 17,7 M ACUM
Jan: 21,9 (18,3 / 26,9 / 14,1 / 31,7 / 22,6) 
Fev: 23,0 (19,2 / 28,7 / 12,5 / 34,1 / 23,9)
Mar: 20,7 (17,1 / 25,9 / 14,1 / 30,6 / 21,5)
Abr: 17,6 (13,7 / 22,6 / 07,9 / 30,2 / 18,2)
Mai: 14,3 (11,4 / 17,8 / 07,3 / 24,0 / 14,6)
Jun: 13,1 (09,5 / 17,8 / 02,6 / 23,8 / 13,6)
Jul: 13,0 (08,4 / 18,0 / -00,3 / 25,4 / 13,2)

15-Bagé RS : 18,0 M ACUM
Jan: 23,3 (17,8 / 29,4 / 10,9 / 33,9 / 23,6) 
Fev: 23,5 (18,9 / 29,1 / 09,3 / 35,1 / 24,0)
Mar: 21,7 (16,5 / 28,0 / 09,6 / 31,5 / 22,2)
Abr: 17,7 (12,1 / 24,0 / 03,7 / 31,9 / 18,1)
Mai: 15,0 (10,8 / 19,8 / 03,5 / 26,5 / 15,3)
Jun: 12,7 (07,9 / 17,8 / 00,4 / 23,3 / 12,9)
Jul: 12,0 (07,0 / 18,0 / -02,6 / 27,7 / 12,5)

16-Santa Vitoria do Palmar RS : 18,1 M ACUM
Jan: 23,0 (19,0 / 28,1 / 11,1 / 33,3 / 23,6)
Fev: 23,3 (20,0 / 27,6 / 11,7 / 34,9 / 23,8)
Mar: 22,7 (17,9 / 26,8 / 11,3 / 31,2 / 22,4)
Abr: 18,2 (14,3 / 23,5 / 07,3 / 29,7 / 18,9)
Mar: 16,1 (13,2 / 20,3 / 08,7 / 25,5 / 16,8)
Jun: 12,3 (09,3 / 16,9 / 02,9 / 20,5 / 13,1)
Jul: 11,4 (08,3 / 16,0 / 00,6 / 25,9 / 12,2)

17-Jaguarão RS : 18,2 M ACUM
Jan: 23,6 (18,4 / 29,2 / 12,1 / 34,5 / 23,8) 
Fev: 23,5 (19,4 / 28,1 / 11,8 / 36,0 / 23,8)
Mar: 21,8 (16,7 / 27,4 / 08,3 / 30,3 / 22,1)
Abr: 18,2 (12,3 / 24,5 / 05,3 / 33,5 / 18,4)
Mai: 15,9 (11,6 / 20,5 / 05,5 / 25,8 / 16,0)
Jun: 12,7 (08,0 / 17,7 / 00,2 / 21,9 / 12,9)
Jul: 11,8 (06,8 / 17,5 / -00,5 / 28,4 / 12,2)

18-Encruzilhada do Sul RS (Conv): 18,2 M ACUM
Jan: 22,8 (19,0 / 28,9 / 13,8 / 34,1 / 24,0)
Fev: 24,4 (20,7 / 31,2 / 11,2 / 35,2 / 26,0)
Mar: 21,7 (18,3 / 27,8 / 13,9 / 31,0 / 23,1)
Abr: 18,3 (14,5 / 23,8 / 08,7 / 32,1 / 19,2)
Mai: 15,1 (12,4 / 19,3 / 05,4 / 24,1 / 15,9)
Jun: 13,0 (10,1 / 17,9 / 03,1 / 23,4 / 14,0)
Jul: 12,3 (09,0 / 17,6 / -00,4 / 25,7 / 13,3)

19-Chuí RS : 18,4 M ACUM
Jan: 23,0 (19,1 / 27,9 / 12,9 / 33,6 / 23,5) 
Fev: 23,6 (20,1 / 28,0 / 12,6 / 36,2 / 24,0)
Mar: 22,0 (18,1 / 26,5 / 10,4 / 31,9 / 22,3)
Abr: 18,8 (14,8 / 23,5 / 07,6 / 29,3 / 19,5)
Mai: 16,7 (13,6 / 20,3 / 08,5 / 25,3 / 16,9)
Jun: 13,1 (09,4 / 17,0 / 01,8 / 20,7 / 13,2)
Jul: 11,5 (07,7 / 15,7 / 00,1 / 25,4 / 11,7)

20-Palmeira das Missões RS : 18,5 M ACUM
Jan: 22,7 (18,5 / 28,4 / 14,5 / 31,4 / 23,4)
Fev: 23,9 (19,5 / 30,1 / 11,8 / 35,0 / 24,8)
Mar: 21,7 (17,2 / 28,1 / 14,2 / 31,5 / 22,7)
Abr: 18,5 (14,0 / 24,2 / 09,5 / 31,8 / 19,1)
Mai: 14,5 (10,9 / 19,1 / 06,7 / 25,6 / 15,0)
Jun: 14,4 (10,1 / 19,5 / 04,1 / 26,4 / 14,8)
Jul: 13,5 (08,8 / 18,8 / -00,3 / 26,1 / 13,8)

21-Cruz Alta RS : 18,6 M ACUM
Jan: 23,2 (18,7 / 29,1 / 13,5 / 35,4 / 23,9) 
Fev: 24,0 (19,4 / 29,9 / 12,1 / 35,8 / 24,6)
Mar: 22,1 (17,0 / 28,8 / 13,4 / 32,9 / 22,9)
Abr: 18,9 (13,6 / 25,5 / 08,7 / 34,4 / 19,5)
Mai: 14,8 (11,0 / 19,9 / 05,7 / 27,5 / 15,5)
Jun: 14,2 (09,9 / 19,9 / 03,1 / 27,8 / 14,9)
Jul: 13,1 (07,9 / 18,8 / -00,4 / 27,1 / 13,3)

22-Alegrete RS : 18,6 M ACUM
Jan: 24,7 (19,8 / 30,3 / 15,4 / 34,9 / 25,0) 
Fev: 24,2 (21,2 / 29,0 / 10,8 / 37,2 / 25,1) 
Mar: 22,1 (18,3 / 28,4 / 10,9 / 33,9 / 23,4)
Abr: 16,8 (13,4 / 22,5 / 06,4 / 27,8 / 18,0)
Mai: 15,5 (11,1 / 20,4 / 04,8 / 26,0 / 15,8)
Jun: 14,1 (09,4 / 19,5 / 01,1 / 26,2 / 14,4)
Jul: 13,0 (07,7 / 19,1 / -00,2 / 29,0 / 13,4)

23-Santiago RS: 18,7 M ACUM
Jan: 23,5 (18,7 / 29,8 / 15,1 / 36,5 / 24,2)
Fev: 24,4 (19,8 / 30,3 / 10,6 / 34,9 / 25,1)
Mar: 22,8 (17,8 / 29,4 / 14,2 / 31,8 / 23,6)
Abr: 18,6 (13,8 / 24,8 / 07,6 / 31,8 / 19,3)
Mai: 14,7 (11,0 / 19,8 / 05,4 / 25,5 / 15,4)
Jun: 14,1 (09,8 / 19,6 / 03,3 / 24,8 / 14,7)
Jul: 12,8 (07,9 / 18,7 / -00,9 / 26,9 / 13,3)

24-Quaraí RS : 18,8 M ACUM
Jan: 24,8 (19,2 / 30,7 / 14,2 / 35,7 / 25,0) 
Fev: 24,9 (19,8 / 30,4 / 10,2 / 36,3 / 25,1)
Mar: 23,2 (17,0 / 30,1 / 10,4 / 33,9 / 23,6)
Abr: 18,3 (12,0 / 25,6 / 04,1 / 33,5 / 18,8)
Mai: 14,9 (10,3 / 20,2 / 02,9 / 25,3 / 15,2)
Jun: 13,3 (08,0 / 18,9 /-01,5 / 23,9 / 13,5) 
Jul: 12,1 (06,3 / 18,3 /-01,7 / 28,5 / 12,3)

25-Camaquã RS : 18,8 M ACUM
Jan: 23,6 (19,0 / 29,4 / 14,6 / 33,2 / 24,2) 
Fev: 24,6 (20,0 / 30,9 / 11,9 / 37,2 / 25,4)
Mar: 22,1 (17,7 / 28,1 / 10,7 / 33,3 / 22,9)
Abr: 18,6 (13,7 / 25,0 / 07,4 / 33,1 / 19,3)
Mai: 16,3 (12,8 / 21,0 / 08,3 / 27,1 / 16,9)
Jun: 13,7 (09,4 / 19,1 / 02,0 / 26,5 / 14,3)
Jul: 13,0 (08,1 / 19,0 / 01,8 / 28,7 / 13,6)

26-Santo Augusto RS : 18,9 M ACUM
Jan: 23,3 (19,0 / 29,1 / 15,2 / 33,3 / 24,1)
Fev: 24,5 (20,4 / 30,7 / 13,3 / 35,8 / 25,6)
Mar: 22,4 (18,0 / 28,6 / 14,8 / 31,9 / 23,3) 
Abr: 19,1 (14,7 / 24,7 / 10,4 / 32,1 / 19,7)
Mai: 14,7 (11,3 / 19,1 / 06,3 / 24,9 / 15,2)
Jun: 14,7 (10,7 / 19,7 / 05,2 / 26,5 / 15,2)
Jul: 13,7 (09,2 / 18,6 / -00,6 / 26,4 / 13,9) 

27-Santa Maria RS : 19,3 M ACUM
Jan: 24,2 (19,9 / 29,4 / 15,4 / 35,1 / 24,6) 
Fev: 25,5 (21,1 / 31,0 / 12,1 / 37,9 / 26,1)
Mar: 23,3 (18,5 / 29,2 / 11,4 / 34,0 / 23,8)
Abr: 18,9 (13,5 / 25,2 / 06,0 / 33,9 / 19,3)
Mai: 15,6 (12,0 / 20,4 / 06,6 / 26,5 / 16,2)
Jun: 14,2 (09,8 / 19,3 / 01,6 / 27,9 / 14,5)
Jul: 13,2 (08,3 / 19,0 / 00,2 / 29,7 / 13,7) 

28-Frederico W. RS : 19,3 M ACUM
Jan: 23,9 (19,7 / 29,9 / 15,7 / 32,6 / 24,8)
Fev: 24,9 (20,6 / 31,1 / 13,6 / 35,7 / 25,8)
Mar: 22,5 (17,6 / 28,7 / 14,8 / 32,1 / 23,2)
Abr: 19,0 (14,7 / 24,8 / 11,0 / 31,5 / 19,7)
Mai: 15,1 (11,5 / 19,4 / 07,6 / 25,1 / 15,4)
Jun: 15,2 (11,1 / 20,4 / 03,0 / 27,5 / 15,8)
Jul: 14,3 (09,8 / 19,5 / -01,8 / 27,3 / 14,7)

29-Rio Grande RS : 19,4 M ACUM
Jan: 24,1 / 20,6 / 28,1 / 13,4 / 32,1 / 24,3) 
Fev: 25,0 (21,5 / 28,8 / 14,3 / 38,0 / 25,1)
Mar: 22,9 (19,4 / 26,8 / 10,9 / 29,7 / 23,1)
Abr: 19,8 (16,0 / 24,5 / 07,5 / 30,2 / 20,3)
Mai: 17,6 (14,9 / 21,1 / 10,1 / 25,4 / 18,0)
Jun: 13,8 (10,7 / 17,7 / 04,4 / 25,4 / 14,2)
Jul: 12,9 (09,0 / 17,3 / 02,0 / 26,4 / 13,1)

30-Rio Pardo RS : 19,5 M ACUM
Jan: 24,1 (19,9 / 29,5 / 16,7 / 34,3 / 24,7)
Fev: 25,4 (20,8 / 31,8 / 13,3 / 37,8 / 26,3)
Mar: 23,1 (19,1 / 29,1 / 13,3 / 29,9 / 24,1)
Abr: 19,4 (14,5 / 25,3 / 07,3 / 33,8 / 19,9)
Mai: 16,2 (13,0 / 20,6 / 08,2 / 25,7 / 16,8)
Jun: 14,3 (10,4 / 19,4 / 02,7 / 28,0 / 14,7)
Jul: 13,7 (09,3 / 18,8 / 02,3 / 29,7 / 14,0)

31-Uruguaiana RS : 19,6 M ACUM
Jan: 25,6 (20,5 / 31,1 / 15,6 / 35,9 / 25,8) 
Fev: 25,6 (20,8 / 30,9 / 12,5 / 36,8 / 25,9)
Mar: 24,1 (18,6 / 30,4 / 14,0 / 33,9 / 24,5)
Abr: 19,3 (13,6 / 26,0 / 07,3 / 33,7 / 19,8)
Mai: 15,6 (11,4 / 20,7 / 05,2 / 26,8 / 16,1)
Jun: 14,2 (09,8 / 19,5 / 02,6 / 24,6 / 14,7)
Jul: 12,7 (07,8 / 18,7 / -00,4 / 29,8 / 13,2)

32-São Gabriel RS: 19,8 M ACUM
Jan: 25,3 (20,1 / 31,5 / 14,9 / 35,8 / 25,8)
Fev: 25,9 (21,0 / 31,8 / 11,1 / 37,8 / 26,4)
Mar: 24,1 (18,3 / 31,4 / 10,6 / 35,1 / 24,8)
Abr: 19,8 (13,8 / 27,1 / 06,4 / 36,1 / 20,5)
Mai: 16,3 (12,0 / 21,2 / 06,2 / 27,1 / 16,6)
Jun: 14,3 (09,6 / 19,5 / 00,7 / 29,2 / 14,6)
Jul: 13,2 (08,4 / 19,2 / 00,8 / 28,8 / 13,8)

33-Santa Rosa RS: 20,1 M ACUM
Jan: 24,9 (19,9 / 31,5 / 15,7 / 35,5 / 25,7)
Fev: 25,9 (20,9 / 32,9 / 13,6 / 38,8 / 26,9) 
Mar: 23,5 (17,8 / 30,5 / 14,1 / 34,1 / 24,2)
Abr: 20,0 (14,5 / 26,5 / 10,0 / 34,4 / 20,5)
Mai: 15,9 (11,6 / 20,9 / 06,6 / 26,6 / 16,2)
Jun: 16,1 (11,7 / 21,8 / 03,1 / 29,4 / 16,7)
Jul: 14,3 (08,7 / 20,5 / -01,8 / 29,1 / 14,6)

34-Porto Alegre RS : 20,2 M ACUM
Jan: 24,9 (20,9 / 30,0 / 17,7 / 34,4 / 25,5) 
Fev: 26,3 (22,1 / 32,0 / 13,9 / 38,5 / 27,0)
Mar: 23,4 (19,8 / 28,6 / 13,7 / 33,2 / 24,2)
Abr: 20,1 (15,8 / 25,4 / 09,2 / 33,2 / 20,6)
Mai: 17,2 (14,4 / 21,0 / 10,1 / 25,8 / 17,7)
Jun: 15,0 (11,2 / 19,7 / 04,4 / 27,1 / 15,5)
Jul: 14,5 (10,2 / 19,8 / 03,4 / 30,0 / 15,0)

35-São Luiz Gonzaga RS: 20,3 M ACUM
Jan: 25,3 (20,2 / 31,6 / 15,6 / 35,7 / 25,9)
Fev: 26,1 (21,4 / 32,1 / 12,4 / 38,4 / 26,7)
Mar: 24,1 (19,0 / 30,5 / 14,4 / 33,8 / 24,8)
Abr: 20,2 (15,2 / 26,2 / 09,1 / 34,0 / 20,7)
Mai: 16,0 (12,7 / 20,2 / 07,3 / 26,7 / 16,4)
Jun: 15,7 (11,4 / 20,8 / 03,1 / 28,7 / 16,1)
Jul: 14,4 (09,5 / 20,1 / 00,7 / 29,2 / 14,8)

36-Irai RS: 20,3 M ACUM
Jan: 25,7 (21,1 / 32,1 / 15,8 / 36,0 / 26,6)
Fev: 26,8 (21,9 / 33,6 / 14,2 / 39,2 / 27,8)
Mar: 23,4 (18,3 / 30,8 / 15,0 / 33,6 / 24,6)
Abr: 19,7 (15,1 / 26,8 / 09,8 / 34,6 / 21,0)
Mai: 16,3 (12,8 / 21,5 / 08,2 / 27,6 / 17,2)
Jun: 15,5 (11,3 / 22,3 / 04,0 / 30,6 / 16,8)
Jul: 14,7 (10,2 / 21,7 / 01,2 / 29,6 / 16,0)

37-Torres RS : 20,5 M ACUM 
Jan: 24,2 (21,3 / 27,3 / 18,3 / 31,9 / 24,3)
Fev: 25,5 (22,0 / 29,1 / 15,3 / 33,9 / 25,6)
Mar: 23,7 (20,5 / 26,8 / 16,5 / 30,0 / 23,6)
Abr: 20,8 (17,5 / 24,1 / 12,3 / 34,4 / 20,8)
Mai: 18,2 (15,0 / 21,3 / 11,3 / 24,4 / 18,2)
Jun: 15,8 (12,1 / 19,4 / 06,1 / 24,2 / 15,8)
Jul: 15,0 (11,1 / 19,2 / 03,1 / 31,3 / 15,2)

38-São Borja RS: 20,6 M ACUM
Jan: 26,0 (21,4 / 31,4 / 18,2 / 35,9 / 26,4)
Fev: 26,6 (22,1 / 32,0 / 13,8 / 37,8 / 27,0)
Mar: 24,8 (19,8 / 30,5 / 15,6 / 34,0 / 25,1)
Abr: 20,4 (15,4 / 26,2 / 08,0 / 33,7 / 20,8)
Mai: 16,2 (12,5 / 20,5 / 06,9 / 25,6 / 16,5)
Jun: 16,0 (11,4 / 20,5 / 04,3 / 28,6 / 16,3)
Jul: 14,1 (09,4 / 19,6 / 01,3 / 29,4 / 14,5)

39-Tramandaí RS : 20,7 M ACUM
Jan: 24,8 (22,3 / 27,8 / 17,4 / 33,0 / 25,1) 
Fev: 26,1 (23,2 / 29,6 / 14,8 / 39,7 / 26,4)
Mar: 24,0 (21,3 / 26,9 / 14,6 / 29,7 / 24,1)
Abr: 21,1 (17,8 / 24,5 / 10,9 / 33,3 / 21,1)
Mai: 18,3 (15,6 / 21,4 / 10,7 / 25,3 / 18,5)
Jun: 15,9 (13,4 / 18,6 / 06,8 / 21,4 / 16,0)
Jul: 14,8 (11,7 / 18,0 / 05,9 / 31,0 / 14,9)

40-Mostardas RS: 20,7 M ACUM
Jan: 24,7 (22,3 / 28,0 / 16,6 / 32,5 / 25,1)
Fev: 25,8 (22,6 / 29,6 / 16,2 / 38,4 / 26,1)
Mar: 23,8 (20,8 / 27,0 / 12,5 / 30,3 / 23,9)
Abr: 21,0 (17,9 / 24,6 / 11,2 / 31,4 / 21,2)
Mai: 18,8 (16,4 / 21,2 / 12,5 / 25,4 / 18,8)
Jun: 16,2 (13,4 / 18,7 / 06,0 / 23,5 / 16,1)
Jul: 14,9 (12,1 / 17,6 / 05,6 / 26,3 / 14,8)

SC :

01-Morro da Igreja SC : 11,4 M ACUM 
Jan: 14,8 (12,3 / 18,7 / 08,1 / 22,7 / 15,5) 
Fev: 15,8 (13,1 / 20,3 / 06,1 / 26,3 / 16,7)
Mar: 13,5 (10,9 / 17,4 / 08,0 / 21,1 / 14,1)
Abr: 10,7 (08,0 / 14,3 / 03,6 / 21,1 / 11,1)
Mai: 08,6 (06,2 / 11,2 / 00,1 / 16,3 / 08,7)
Jun: 07,9 (05,0 / 11,3 /-00,5 / 16,5 / 08,1)
Jul: 08,5 (05,5 / 12,0 /-02,7 / 17,6 / 08,8)

02-São Joaquim SC (Vl Francionni): 12,3 M ACUM
Jan: 15,8 (12,0 / 21,3 / 08,8 / 27,0 / 16,7)
Fev: 16,6 (12,9 / 22,7 / 05,3 / 27,4 / 17,8)
Mar: 14,1 (10,3 / 20,2 / 06,5 / 23,0 / 15,3)
Abr: 11,1 (07,7 / 16,3 / 02,8 / 23,7 / 12,0)
Mai: 08,4 (05,6 / 12,8 /-00,6 / 18,5 / 09,2)
Jun: 07,7 (04,2 / 12,9 / -01,9 / 18,1 / 08,6)
Jul: 

03-Urupema SC : 13,1 M ACUM
Jan: 16,9 (13,3 / 22,5 / 09,9 / 26,3 / 17,9) 
Fev: 19,0 (14,7 / 25,3 / 06,9 / 30,9 / 20,0)
Mar: 16,5 (12,3 / 22,6 / 06,2 / 24,3 / 17,5)
Abr: 13,5 (09,5 / 19,4 / 03,5 / 24,0 / 14,5)
Mai: 09,4 (05,8 / 15,0 / 01,2 / 20,6 / 10,4)
Jun: 08,0 (03,6 / 14,4 /-02,0 / 20,0 / 09,0)
Jul: 08,2 (03,9 / 14,5 /-07,8 / 19,2 / 09,2)

04-Cruzeiro SC : 13,1 M ACUM
Jan: 17,2 (13,7 / 22,2 / 10,0 / 26,4 / 18,0)
Fev: 18,2 (14,2 / 23,8 / 06,7 / 28,8 / 19,0)
Mar: 15,6 (11,6 / 21,3 / 07,9 / 24,0 / 16,4)
Abr: 12,4 (08,8 / 17,5 / 03,3 / 26,5 / 13,2)
Mai: 09,7 (06,9 / 14,2 / 02,9 / 20,3 / 10,5)
Jun: 09,0 (05,0 / 14,5 /-01,2 / 20,8 / 09,8)
Jul: 09,7 (05,3 / 15,6 /-06,5 / 20,9 / 10,5)

05-São Joaquim SC (Climaterra): 13,9 M ACUM
Jan: 18,2 (14,7 / 23,5 / 11,1 / 28,6 / 19,1)
Fev: 19,1 (15,4 / 24,9 / 06,6 / 29,7 / 20,2)
Mar: 16,5 (12,7 / 22,3 / 07,8 / 24,9 / 17,5)
Abr: 13,4 (10,0 / 18,6 / 05,0 / 27,2 / 14,3)
Mai: 10,6 (07,5 / 15,2 / 02,2 / 20,7 / 11,4)
Jun: 09,6 (05,6 / 15,3 / -01,6 / 20,4 / 10,5)
Jul: 09,9 (05,6 / 15,9 / -06,7 / 20,5 / 10,8)

06-São Joaquim SC (Aut/Inmet) : 13,9 M ACUM 
Jan: 17,7 (14,3 / 22,9 / 10,9 / 26,7 / 18,6)
Fev: 18,7 (15,0 / 24,2 / 07,2 / 29,6 / 19,6)
Mar: 16,3 (12,9 / 21,5 / 10,4 / 24,0 / 17,2)
Abr: 13,5 (10,2 / 17,9 / 05,7 / 25,3 / 14,1)
Mai: 10,7 (08,0 / 14,6 / 01,8 / 19,7 / 11,3)
Jun: 10,1 (06,6 / 14,6 / 00,6 / 19,4 / 10,6)
Jul: 10,5 (06,4 / 15,2 / -04,9 / 19,9 / 10,8)

07-São Joaquim SC (Conv): 13,9 M ACUM
Jan: 17,8 (14,6 / 22,6 / 10,2 / 26,6 / 18,6)
Fev: 18,8 (15,5 / 23,9 / 07,4 / 28,8 / 19,7)
Mar: 16,3 (13,2 / 21,4 / 10,5 / 23,7 / 17,3)
Abr: 13,4 (10,4 / 17,8 / 06,0 / 25,5 / 14,1)
Mai: 10,7 (08,0 / 14,4 / 02,4 / 20,4 / 11,2)
Jun: 09,9 (06,7 / 14,5 / 00,8 / 19,4 / 10,6)
Jul: 10,2 (06,3 / 15,3 / -05,2 / 20,0 / 10,8)

08-Bom Jardim da Serra SC: 18,2 MT 
Jan: 18,1 (13,9 / 23,9 / 10,5 / 28,8 / 18,9)
Fev: 19,4 (14,6 / 25,9 / 06,9 / 31,8 / 20,3)
Mar: 17,2 (12,0 / 23,7 / 06,8 / 27,4 / 17,9)
Abr:
Mai:
Jun:
Jul:

09-Pericó SC: 14,5 M ACUM
Jan: 18,9 (14,7 / 25,0 / 10,1 / 29,9 / 19,9)
Fev: 20,3 (15,6 / 27,0 / 07,0 / 31,1 / 21,3)
Mar: 17,2 (12,2 / 24,1 / 06,6 / 29,5 / 18,2)
Abr: 13,7 (09,2 / 20,1 / 03,1 / 27,5 / 14,6)
Mai: 11,2 (07,8 / 16,6 / 00,4 / 22,2 / 12,2)
Jun: 09,9 (04,7 / 17,0 /-02,9 / 22,3 / 10,9)
Jul: 10,2 (05,4 / 17,1 /-06,3 / 21,6 / 11,3)

10-Itaiópolis SC: 15,8 MT
Jan: 19,3 (16,3 / 24,4 / 11,8 / 27,2 / 20,4)
Fev: 19,9 (16,5 / 25,6 / 09,5 / 32,1 / 21,1)
Mar: 17,8 (14,5 / 23,7 / 11,3 / 27,9 / 19,1)
Abr: 14,9 (11,2 / 20,4 / 05,1 / 26,9 / 15,8)
Mai: 12,0 (08,5 / 17,0 / 03,5 / 22,3 / 12,8)
Jun: 10,8 (07,2 / 16,4 / 00,2 / 20,3 / 11,8)

11-Urubici SC (Cidasc): MT
Jan: 20,1 (16,3 / 25,9 / 12,4 / 29,7 / 21,1)
Fev: 20,8 (16,6 / 27,2 / 07,8 / 33,5 / 21,9)
Mar: 18,5 (14,0 / 24,8 / 10,4 / 28,2 / 19,4)
Abr: 15,3 (10,8 / 21,0 / 04,6 / 27,2 / 15,9)
Mai:
Jun:
Jul:

12-Lebon Régis SC: MT
Jan: 20,5 (16,8 / 25,9 / 13,0 / 31,1 / 21,5)
Fev: 21,1 (17,4 / 27,1 / 10,4 / 33,5 / 22,3)
Mar: 18,6 (14,7 / 24,3 / 11,2 / 28,7 / 19,5)
Abr: 15,8 (12,1 / 21,3 / 05,6 / 27,5 / 16,7)
Mai: 13,3 (09,9 / 17,8 / 05,2 / 24,3 / 13,9)
Jun: 12,3 (08,4 / 17,9 / 00,9 / 24,5 / 13,2)
Jul:

13-Bom Retiro SC : MT
Jan: 20,6 / (16,5 / 26,1 / 11,3 / 30,3 / 21,3)
Fev: 21,5 (17,1 / 27,9 / 07,9 / 35,1 / 22,5)
Mar: 19,1 (14,6 / 25,3 / 10,5 / 28,7 / 20,0)
Abr: 16,0 (11,8 / 21,3 / 06,3 / 28,1 / 16,5)
Mai:
Jun:
Jul:

14-Lages SC : 16,4 M ACUM
Jan: 21,2 (17,6 / 27,0 / 13,3 / 32,2 / 22,3) 
Fev: 22,2 (18,0 / 27,6 / 13,0 / 31,5 / 22,8)
Mar: 19,1 (15,1 / 25,4 / 12,5 / 29,8 / 20,3)
Abr: 16,3 (12,6 / 21,8 / 05,7 / 28,4 / 17,2)
Mai: 12,9 (09,2 / 17,9 / 04,1 / 23,4 / 13,6)
Jun: 11,3 (07,6 / 16,8 / 00,9 / 23,0 / 12,2)
Jul: 11,5 (07,5 / 17,1 / -03,0 / 24,6 / 12,3)

15-Caçador SC : 16,5 M ACUM
Jan: 20,8 (16,9 / 26,6 / 13,1 / 30,4 / 21,8) 
Fev: 21,4 (17,3 / 27,9 /10,6 / 33,8 / 22,6) 
Mar: 19,0 (14,3 / 25,4 /10,5 / 29,8 / 19,8)
Abr: 16,3 (11,6 / 22,1 /05,5 / 28,5 / 16,9)
Mai: 13,1 (08,8 / 18,0 / 03,5 / 24,9 / 13,4)
Jun: 12,5 (07,3 / 18,5 / 00,3 / 25,0 / 12,9)
Jul: 12,4 (07,2 / 18,5 / -04,6 / 24,0 / 12,9)

16-Curitibanos SC : 16,5 M ACUM
Jan: 20,6 (17,1 / 26,0 / 13,9 / 30,7 / 21,6) 
Fev: 21,5 (17,7 / 27,5 / 11,7 / 33,3 / 22,6)
Mar: 18,9 (15,1 / 24,4 / 11,7 / 28,6 / 19,7)
Abr: 16,5 (12,7 / 21,4 / 06,5 / 27,2 / 17,1)
Mai: 13,3 (09,5 / 17,7 / 03,6 / 23,8 / 13,6)
Jun: 12,4 (08,4 / 17,6 / -00,2 / 24,6 / 13,0)
Jul: 12,6 (08,3 / 17,9 / -04,0 / 23,9 / 13,1)

17-Campos Novos SC : 16,8 M ACUM 
Jan: 21,8 (18,3 / 27,1 / 14,0 / 30,2 / 22,7)
Fev: 21,7 (18,2 / 27,8 / 11,7 / 32,4 / 23,0)
Mar: 19,3 (15,6 / 24,9 / 12,4 / 28,4 / 20,3)
Abr: 16,7 (13,1 / 22,2 / 07,9 / 28,8 / 17,7)
Mai: 13,3 (10,5 / 18,0 / 05,4 / 24,2 / 14,3)
Jun: 12,5 (09,0 / 18,3 / 02,0 / 25,2 / 13,7)
Jul: 12,6 (08,7 / 18,6 / -02,4 / 24,6 / 13,7)

18-Rio Negrinho SC : 16,9 M ACUM
Jan: 20,7 (17,6 / 26,6 / 14,5 / 30,5 / 22,1) 
Fev: 21,6 (17,9 / 28,0 / 10,5 / 34,7 / 23,0)
Mar: 19,6 (16,1 / 25,8 / 12,4 / 30,3 / 20,9) 
Abr: 16,7 (12,8 / 22,5 / 07,3 / 28,6 / 17,6)
Mai: 14,2 (10,7 / 19,0 / 04,8 / 24,8 / 14,8)
Jun: 12,8 (08,6 / 18,4 / 00,2 / 25,6 / 13,5)
Jul: 13,0* ------------------------------

19-Joaçaba SC : 17,6 M ACUM
Jan: 21,8 (18,0 / 27,6 / 14,6 / 31,7 / 22,8) 
Fev: 22,7 (18,4 / 29,4 / 13,1 / 34,4 / 23,9)
Mar: 20,2 (15,7 / 26,5 / 11,3 / 30,4 / 21,1)
Abr: 17,4 (13,2 / 23,1 / 07,3 / 29,3 / 18,1)
Mai: 14,0 (10,5 / 18,7 / 06,3 / 25,5 / 14,6)
Jun: 13,7 (09,4 / 19,5 / 02,4 / 27,3 / 14,5)
Jul: 13,5 (08,6 / 19,5 / -03,4 / 27,2 / 14,0)

19-Novo Horizonte SC : 17,8 M ACUM
Jan: 21,4 (18,0 / 26,3 / 15,3 / 29,3 / 22,1)
Fev: 22,2 (18,7 / 27,1 / 14,0 / 31,7 / 22,9)
Mar: 20,8 (16,7 / 26,2 / 13,9 / 28,9 / 21,4)
Abr: 17,9 (14,4 / 22,5 / 09,2 / 27,6 / 18,4)
Mai: 13,8 (10,9 / 17,4 / 05,4 / 22,9 / 14,1)
Jun: 14,5 (11,1 / 19,0 / 04,3 / 23,6 / 15,0)
Jul: 13,8 (10,0 / 18,1 / -01,1 / 23,3 / 14,1)

21-Rio do Campo SC: 18,0 M ACUM
Jan: 22,4 (19,0 / 27,7 / 15,0 / 32,6 / 23,3)
Fev: 23,1 (19,3 / 29,6 / 13,2 / 36,4 / 24,5)
Mar: 20,8 (17,0 / 26,9 / 13,7 / 31,6 / 21,9)
Abr: 17,9 (14,2 / 23,3 / 08,1 / 29,4 / 18,7)
Mai: 15,1 (11,2 / 20,0 / 05,4 / 25,3 / 15,6)
Jun: 13,6 (09,8 / 18,6 / 03,9 / 28,1 / 14,2)
Jul: 13,2 (09,7 / 18,3 / -02,1 / 25,5 / 14,0)

20-Xanxerê SC : 18,2 M ACUM
Jan: 22,0 (18,6 / 26,7 / 15,3 / 29,6 / 22,6)
Fev: 23,0 (19,2 / 28,1 / 12,9 / 32,7 / 23,7)
Mar: 20,8 (16,5 / 25,7 / 12,9 / 29,4 / 21,1)
Abr: 18,0 (14,3 / 22,7 / 09,3 / 28,7 / 18,5)
Mai: 14,2 (11,1 / 17,8 / 05,9 / 23,5 / 14,4)
Jun: 14,8 (11,0 / 19,2 / 04,8 / 25,5 / 15,1)
Jul: 14,6 (10,5 / 19,1 / -01,1 / 24,7 / 14,8)

22-Ituporanga SC : 18,4 M ACUM
Jan: 22,9 (19,0 / 28,9 / 15,9 / 32,4 / 24,0)
Fev: 23,7 (19,4 / 30,4 / 11,8 / 36,1 / 24,9)
Mar: 21,4 (17,5 / 27,6 / 15,1 / 31,0 / 22,5)
Abr: 18,2 (14,2 / 24,0 / 07,1 / 29,4 / 19,1)
Mai: 15,3 (11,3 / 20,8 / 05,8 / 25,2 / 16,0)
Jun: 13,8 (10,0 / 19,3 / 03,5 / 25,8 / 14,6)
Jul: 13,5 (10,0 / 18,3 / -01,3 / 24,8 / 14,1)

23-Florianopolis SC : 21,7 M ACUM
Jan: 25,4 (22,3 / 29,4 / 20,1 / 34,4 / 25,8) 
Fev: 26,4 (23,1 / 30,5 / 17,0 / 34,6 / 26,8)
Mar: 24,3 (21,0 / 28,4 / 18,0 / 33,1 / 24,7)
Abr: 21,8 (18,6 / 25,4 / 15,0 / 30,1 / 22,0)
Mai: 19,5 (16,3 / 22,8 / 12,7 / 26,5 / 19,6)
Jun: 17,3 (13,6 / 21,5 / 08,6 / 27,2 / 17,6)
Jul: 17,2 (14,0 / 20,9 / 05,7 / 27,9 / 17,5)

PR :

01-General Carneiro PR : 15,9 M ACUM
Jan: 20,4 (16,4 / 26,6 / 11,8 / 30,4 / 21,5)
Fev: 21,0 (16,8 / 27,8 / 11,7 / 33,1 / 22,3)
Mar: 18,5 (13,4 / 25,5 / 08,6 / 29,7 / 19,4)
Abr: 15,7 (10,7 / 21,9 / 03,8 / 28,3 / 16,3)
Mai: 12,5 (07,5 / 18,2 / 01,5 / 25,2 / 12,9)
Jun: 11,7 (06,3 / 18,3 / -01,1 / 25,1 / 12,3)
Jul: 11,7 (06,3 / 18,6 / -05,7 / 24,9 / 12,5)

02-Inacio Martins PR : 16,0 M ACUM
Jan: 19,3 (16,6 / 23,9 / 13,0 / 27,7 / 20,3) 
Fev: 20,1 (17,2 / 24,7 / 12,5 / 30,8 / 21,0)
Mar: 18,6 (14,9 / 23,9 / 10,5 / 27,9 / 19,4)
Abr: 15,8 (12,5 / 20,5 / 06,1 / 26,4 / 16,5)
Abr: 12,9 (09,4 / 17,0 / 05,1 / 24,1 / 13,2)
Jun: 12,4 (09,0 / 16,9 / 03,1 / 23,9 / 13,0)
Jul: 12,9 (09,5 / 17,1 / -02,2 / 23,2 / 13,3)

03-Clevelândia PR : 17,3 M ACUM
Jan: 21,2 (17,5 / 26,5 / 14,6 / 29,4 / 22,0) 
Fev: 21,9 (18,0 / 27,6 / 13,0 / 31,5 / 22,8)
Mar: 20,0 (15,5 / 26,5 / 11,2 / 29,9 / 21,0)
Abr: 17,4 (13,0 / 23,9 / 06,5 / 29,2 / 18,4)
Mai: 13,6 (09,7 / 18,3 / 04,8 / 24,5 / 14,0)
Jun: 13,8 (09,7 / 19,5 / 03,8 / 24,5 / 14,6)
Jul: 13,2 (08,8 / 18,5 / -02,8 / 24,6 / 13,7)

04-Castro PR : 17,3 M ACUM
Jan: 20,9 (17,9 / 26,3 / 15,3 / 30,0 / 22,1)
Fev: 21,5 (17,8 / 27,4 / 14,4 / 33,0 / 22,6)
Mar: 20,0 (16,1 / 26,1 / 13,0 / 29,9 / 21,1)
Abr: 17,3 (13,0 / 23,1 / 07,9 / 28,9 / 18,1)
Mai: 14,4 (10,2 / 20,1 / 06,9 / 26,4 / 15,1)
Jun: 13,1 (07,9 / 20,0 / 01,2 / 25,7 / 13,9)
Jul: 14,2 (09,6 / 20,6 / 04,6 / 25,0 / 15,1)

05-Irati PR : 17,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,5 (18,3 / 27,0 / 13,8 / 31,0 / 22,7)
Fev: 22,2 (18,5 / 27,8 / 13,9 / 33,5 / 23,2)
Mar: 20,3 (16,4 / 26,4 / 13,0 / 30,8 / 21,4)
Abr: 17,4 (13,6 / 23,5 / 08,6 / 29,2 / 18,6) 
Mai: 14,2 (10,5 / 19,8 / 05,2 / 28,9 / 15,2)
Jun: 12,8 (08,7 / 19,4 / 01,4 / 25,1 / 14,1)
Jul: 13,9 (09,6 / 20,2 / -00,9 / 26,2 / 14,9)

06-Curitiba PR (Conv/Inmet) : 18,1 M ACUM
Jan: 21,6 (18,8 / 26,8 / 16,2 / 30,9 / 22,8)
Fev: 23,0 (19,5 / 28,2 / 14,3 / 33,5 / 23,9)
Mar: 20,6 (17,2 / 26,0 / 13,2 / 30,6 / 21,6)
Abr: 17,7 (14,3 / 23,2 / 08,9 / 28,6 / 18,8)
Mai: 15,2 (12,1 / 20,0 / 07,0 / 25,8 / 16,1)
Jun: 13,8 (10,4 / 19,7 / 03,9 / 26,4 / 15,1)
Jul: 14,9 (11,4 / 20,7 / 06,9 / 27,0 / 16,1)

07-Ivai PR : 18,5 M ACUM
Jan: 22,1 (18,6 / 28,0 / 15,5 / 31,7 / 23,3)
Fev: 22,8 (18,9 / 28,7 / 15,1 / 34,5 / 23,8)
Mar: 21,2 (16,5 / 27,7 / 13,3 / 32,1 / 22,1)
Abr: 18,5 (13,7 / 24,9 / 08,2 / 30,8 / 19,3)
Mai: 15,6 (10,9 / 20,8 / 06,5 / 26,3 / 15,8)
Jun: 14,2 (09,0 / 20,8 / 03,1 / 25,7 / 14,9)
Jul: 15,1 (10,2 / 21,5 / 01,6 / 27,2 / 15,9)

REGIÃO SUDESTE / CENTRO-OESTE / NORDESTE : 

01-Campos do Jordão SP (Vila Inglesa) : 14,0 M ACUM
Jan: 17,6 (14,0 / 22,9 / 10,9 / 26,6 / 18,5)
Fev: 17,0 (12,2 / 23,8 / 09,7 / 26,7 / 18,0)
Mar: 16,2 (12,0 / 22,0 / 07,6 / 25,0 / 17,0)
Abr: 13,5 (08,7 / 19,3 / 04,1 / 22,7 / 14,0)
Mai: 10,8 (05,0 / 17,7 / 00,4 / 22,2 / 11,4)
Jun: 08,6 (02,0 / 18,0 /-02,8 / 23,3 / 10,0)
Jul:

02-Campos do Jordão SP (Horto): 14,4 M ACUM
Jan: 18,0 (14,0 / 24,0 / 11,2 / 28,4 / 19,0)
Fev: 17,6 (12,3 / 24,9 / 09,9 / 28,2 / 18,6)
Mar: 16,8 (11,8 / 23,7 / 07,6 / 27,0 / 17,8)
Abr: 14,7 (09,1 / 21,6 / 05,2 / 27,7 / 15,4)
Mai: 12,2 (05,6 / 20,4 / 01,4 / 25,9 / 13,0)
Jun: 09,7 (02,3 / 19,8 / -02,4 / 24,2 / 11,1)
Jul: 11,6 (04,7 / 20,4 / -00,6 / 24,6 / 12,6)

03-Campos do Jordão SP (Aut): 14,8 M ACUM
Jan: 18,1 (14,8 / 23,9 / 13,0 / 27,0 / 19,4) 
Fev: 18,0 (13,7 / 24,7 / 12,0 / 27,6 / 19,2)
Mar: 17,1 (13,2 / 23,1 / 08,8 / 26,2 / 18,1)
Abr: 14,6 (10,4 / 20,3 / 06,6 / 24,5 / 15,4)
Mai: 12,6 (07,6 / 18,7 / 03,0 / 23,2 / 13,2)
Jun: 10,9 (05,1 / 18,0 /-00,2 / 22,7 / 11,6)
Jul: 12,2 (07,1 / 19,0 / 02,6 / 23,3 / 13,1)

04-Monte Verde MG : 15,1 M ACUM
Jan: 18,3 (15,1 / 23,4 / 13,6 / 27,3 / 19,2)
Fev: 18,5 (14,0 / 24,6 / 12,1 / 27,6 / 19,3)
Mar: 17,5 (13,3 / 23,2 / 09,0 / 26,3 / 18,2)
Abr: 15,2 (10,5 / 20,6 / 06,0 / 24,5 / 15,6)
Mai: 12,8 (07,0 / 19,1 / 02,4 / 23,9 / 13,0)
Jun: 10,7 (03,6 / 18,4 /-01,3 / 22,9 / 11,0)
Jul: 12,5 (06,2 / 19,3 /-01,1 / 22,9 / 12,7)

05-Maria da Fé MG : 16,5 M ACUM
Jan: 20,0 (16,1 / 26,0 / 14,6 / 28,8 / 21,1)
Fev: 20,2 (15,3 / 26,4 / 13,0 / 29,4 / 20,8)
Mar: 19,1 (14,3 / 25,3 / 09,8 / 27,9 / 19,8)
Abr: 16,6 (11,1 / 23,4 / 06,4 / 26,8 / 17,2)
Mai: 14,0 (08,0 / 21,4 / 01,5 / 25,0 / 14,7)
Jun: 11,8 (05,0 / 20,5 / 00,9 / 24,6 / 12,8)
Jul: 13,7 (07,3 / 21,9 / 02,2 / 24,9 / 14,6)

06-Caldas MG : 17,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,0 (17,3 / 26,8 / 14,5 / 30,0 / 22,0) 
Fev: 21,1 (16,2 / 27,6 / 13,2 / 30,1 / 21,9)
Mar: 20,6 (15,9 / 27,1 / 12,2 / 30,0 / 21,5)
Abr: 17,9 (11,7 / 25,2 / 06,7 / 29,3 / 18,4)
Mai: 14,9 (07,4 / 23,5 / 01,8 / 28,3 / 15,4)
Jun: 12,6 (04,4 / 22,6 / 00,5 / 27,5 / 13,5)
Jul: 14,2 (06,3 / 23,6 / 01,0 / 26,8 / 14,9)

07-Teresópolis RJ : 18,4 M ACUM
Jan: 22,2 (18,1 / 28,2 / 15,8 / 30,9 / 23,2)
Fev: 22,3 (18,1 / 28,2 / 14,2 / 32,4 / 23,2)
Mar: 20,7 (17,1 / 26,1 / 14,3 / 30,9 / 21,6)
Abr: 18,0 (14,5 / 22,8 / 11,1 / 28,7 / 18,6)
Mai: 16,0 (12,2 / 20,8 / 09,1 / 26,3 / 16,5)
Jun: 13,8 (09,8 / 19,3 / 05,9 / 27,2 / 14,6)
Jul: 15,7 (11,8 / 21,0 / 07,7 / 25,1 / 16,4)

08-Passa Quatro MG : 18,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,6 (17,7 / 27,8 / 16,1 / 30,7 / 22,7)
Fev: 21,5 (16,6 / 28,2 / 14,3 / 31,5 / 22,4)
Mar: 20,7 (16,2 / 27,0 / 12,4 / 29,9 / 21,6)
Abr: 18,7 (14,3 / 24,8 / 10,7 / 27,9 / 19,6)
Mai: 16,8 (11,4 / 23,2 / 06,1 / 27,9 / 17,3)
Jun: 14,4 (08,3 / 22,1 / 03,4 / 26,8 / 15,2)
Jul: 16,0 (10,1 / 23,4 / 05,0 / 27,5 / 16,8)

09-Diamantina MG : 18,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,6 (17,4 / 27,2 / 16,1 / 29,9 / 22,3) 
Fev: 21,1 (16,9 / 27,2 / 14,5 / 30,4 / 22,0)
Mar: 20,5 (17,2 / 25,6 / 15,2 / 28,3 / 21,4)
Abr: 18,4 (15,1 / 23,4 / 10,9 / 26,7 / 19,2)
Mai: 17,6 (14,2 / 22,6 / 11,6 / 25,6 / 18,4)
Jun: 14,9 (11,0 / 20,5 / 07,3 / 26,1 / 15,7)
Jul: 15,2 (11,4 / 20,7 / 09,2 / 23,5 / 16,1)

10-Barbacena MG (Conv): 18,6 M ACUM
Jan: 21,8 (17,1 / 28,8 / 14,2 / 31,7 / 23,0)
Fev: 21,9 (17,0 / 29,0 / 15,2 / 33,4 / 23,0)
Mar: 20,8 (16,5 / 27,6 / 14,1 / 31,7 / 22,1)
Abr: 18,7 (14,2 / 25,5 / 08,1 / 29,8 / 19,9)
Mai: 16,7 (11,6 / 23,8 / 06,4 / 28,6 / 17,7)
Jun: 14,4 (09,1 / 21,9 / 02,7 / 27,5 / 15,5)
Jul: 16,2 (11,5 / 22,8 / 06,5 / 27,8 / 17,2)

11-Extrema MG: 18,6 M ACUM
Jan: 22,2 (18,2 / 28,0 / 17,1 / 32,0 / 23,1)
Fev: 23,1 (18,4 / 29,7 / 14,7 / 33,0 / 24,1)
Mar: 21,4 (16,5 / 27,9 / 13,0 / 31,4 / 22,2)
Abr: 19,0 (13,6 / 25,5 / 09,1 / 29,9 / 19,6)
Mai: 15,7 (09,5 / 23,4 / 03,7 / 28,8 / 16,5)
Jun: 13,8 (06,6 / 22,6 / 02,0 / 28,1 / 14,6)
Jul: 15,1 (08,6 / 23,7 / 04,2 / 28,2 / 16,1)

12-São Lourenço MG : 18,7 M ACUM
Jan: 22,5 (18,0 / 29,6 / 16,2 / 32,8 / 23,8)
Fev: 22,6 (17,3 / 30,0 / 14,6 / 33,4 / 23,5)
Mar: 21,5 (16,6 / 28,7 / 14,0 / 31,4 / 22,7)
Abr: 19,3 (13,6 / 27,2 / 09,2 / 30,4 / 20,4)
Mai: 16,5 (10,5 / 25,0 / 04,4 / 28,8 / 17,8)
Jun: 13,4 (06,1 / 23,7 / 02,2 / 27,6 / 14,9)
Jul: 15,2 (08,2 / 24,9 / 03,0 / 28,2 / 16,6)

13-Ouro Branco MG : 19,6 M ACUM
Jan: 22,3 (18,1 / 28,8 / 16,2 / 30,8 / 23,4)
Fev: 22,6 (18,1 / 28,9 / 15,8 / 32,3 / 23,5)
Mar: 21,6 (17,9 / 27,4 / 15,9 / 32,0 / 22,6)
Abr: 19,7 (15,8 / 25,7 / 11,2 / 30,1 / 20,7)
Mai: 17,9 (13,6 / 23,9/ 08,1 / 28,5 / 18,7)
Jun: 15,8 (10,8 / 22,2 / 05,4 / 28,1 / 16,5)
Jul: 17,3 (12,8 / 23,7 / 09,7 / 28,0 / 18,3)

14-Piatã BA : 19,7 M ACUM
Jan: 21,2 (16,9 / 26,8 / 15,2 / 29,3 / 21,8) 
Fev: 21,4 (17,3 / 26,8 / 15,8 / 30,1 / 22,1)
Mar: 21,1 (17,8 / 26,4 / 16,6 / 30,4 / 22,1)
Abr: 19,9 (16,7 / 24,2 / 13,5 / 27,0 / 20,5)
Mai: 20,0 (16,2 / 25,0 / 14,2 / 28,5 / 20,6)
Jun: 17,8 (13,8 / 23,0 / 10,1 / 28,6 / 18,4)
Jul: 16,6 (13,5 / 21,0 / 12,0 / 25,8 / 17,3)

15-Ibirité MG : 19,8 M ACUM
Jan: 22,1 (18,0 / 28,0 / 15,7 / 30,2 / 23,0)
Fev: 22,6 (18,3 / 28,7 / 15,3 / 31,3/ 23,5)
Mar: 21,5 (18,0 / 27,0 / 16,7 / 28,8/ 22,5)
Abr: 20,0 (16,3 / 25,7 / 12,3 / 29,3 / 21,0)
Mai: 18,4 (14,7 / 23,7 / 09,9 / 28,3 / 19,2)
Jun: 16,5 (12,3 / 22,4 / 08,2 / 26,7 / 17,4)
Jul: 17,6 (13,8 / 23,8 / 11,4 / 27,1 / 18,8)

16-Alto Paraiso de Goiás GO: 20,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,0 (16,5 / 27,5 / 13,2 / 29,8 / 22,0)
Fev: 21,6 (17,2 / 28,0 / 14,2 / 30,3 / 22,6)
Mar: 21,2 (17,6 / 27,1 / 16,3 / 30,2 / 22,4)
Abr: 21,5 (16,0 / 27,0 / 13,1 / 29,2 / 20,5)
Mai: 20,5 (15,4 / 27,4 / 12,0 / 28,9 / 21,4)
Jun: 18,7 (12,6 / 25,9 / 08,1 / 28,9 / 19,2)
Jul: 18,7 (13,2 / 25,3 / 10,0 / 29,2 / 19,2)

17-Cristalina GO: 20,5 M ACUM
Jan: 21,9 (18,3 / 26,8 / 16,8 29,0 / 22,5)
Fev: 22,3 (18,3 / 28,0 / 16,7 / 30,6 / 23,2)
Mar: 22,0 (18,4 / 27,7 / 16,6 / 30,1 / 23,1)
Abr: 20,5 (16,2 / 26,4 / 11,8 / 29,0 / 21,3)
Mai: 20,3 (15,5 / 26,7 / 10,3 / 28,7 / 21,1)
Jun: 18,1 (13,0 / 25,0 / 10,1 / 28,0 / 19,0)
Jul: 18,2 (13,1 / 24,5 / 10,5 / 29,1 / 18,8)

18-São Paulo SP : 20,6 M ACUM
Jan: 23,3 (19,8 / 29,9 / 17,8 / 34,9 / 24,9) 
Fev: 24,5 (20,5 / 30,5 / 17,8 / 33,8 / 25,5) 
Mar: 22,8 (20,5 / 30,5 / 16,1 / 32,9 / 23,7)
Abr: 20,4 (17,0 / 25,2 / 13,2 / 30,2 / 21,1)
Mai: 18,3 (14,9 / 23,1 / 11,4 / 30,8 / 19,0)
Jun: 16,7 (12,8 / 22,1 / 08,7 / 27,9 / 17,5)
Jul: 18,2 (14,5 / 23,7 / 10,9 / 28,1 / 19,1)

19-Ponta Porã MS: 20,9 M ACUM
Jan: 24,0 (20,3 / 29,7 / 17,8 / 32,9 / 25,0)
Fev: 24,9 (21,0 / 30,5 / 19,5 / 34,2 / 25,7)
Mar: 24,7 (19,8 / 30,6 / 17,9 / 33,6 / 25,2)
Abr: 21,6 (17,1 / 27,7 / 12,1 / 33,3 / 22,4)
Mai: 16,6 (12,4 / 22,1 / 07,8 / 29,9 / 17,3)
Jun: 18,6 (13,8 / 24,9 / 06,5 / 30,5 / 19,3)
Jul: 16,2 (11,0 / 22,7 / 04,5 / 29,7 / 16,8)

20-Aguas Emendadas DF : 21,0 M ACUM
Jan: 22,0 (16,5 / 28,5 / 12,4 / 30,8 / 22,5)
Fev: 22,6 (17,0 / 29,5 / 14,0 / 32,2 / 22,6)
Mar: 22,1 (17,5 / 28,5 / 14,8 / 31,0 / 23,0)
Abr: 21,3 (15,4 / 28,3 / 12,0 / 30,7 / 21,8)
Mai: 20,8 (13,9 / 28,8 / 09,0 / 30,9 / 21,4)
Jun: 19,0 (11,7 / 27,2 / 05,8 / 30,4 / 19,5)
Jul: 19,2 (12,6 / 26,5 / 08,2 / 30,2 / 19,6)

21-Brasília DF: 21,6 M ACUM
Jan: 22,4 (18,2 / 27,7 / 16,5 / 29,5 / 23,0)
Fev: 24,5 (20,8 / 28,6 / 16,5 / 29,5 / 24,7)
Mar: 22,4 (18,6 / 28,3 / 17,3 / 30,5 / 23,5) 
Abr: 21,5 (16,8 / 27,4 / 13,1 / 29,6 / 22,1)
Mai: 21,4 (15,4 / 28,1 / 12,1 / 29,8 / 21,7)
Jun: 19,5 (13,2 / 26,2 / 08,9 / 29,1 / 19,7)
Jul: 19,7 (14,4 / 25,6 / 12,5 / 29,8 / 20,0)

22-Belo Horizonte MG : 21,7 M ACUM
Jan: 24,1 (19,8 / 29,8 / 17,5 / 31,9 / 24,8)
Fev: 24,8 (20,1 / 30,7 / 17,6 / 33,9 / 25,4)
Mar: 23,4 (19,4 / 29,1 / 17,2 / 31,9 / 24,2)
Abr: 21,9 (17,2 / 27,7 / 12,2 / 30,8 / 22,4)
Mai: 20,2 (15,2 / 26,4 / 08,1 / 29,5 / 20,8)
Jun: 18,0 (12,6 / 24,5 / 07,4 / 29,1 / 18,6)
Jul: 19,5 (15,1 / 25,6 / 12,6 / 29,8 / 20,3)

23-Campo Grande MS: 23,0 M ACUM
Jan : 24,9 (21,5 / 30,4 / 19,1 / 33,5 / 26,0)
Fev: 25,5 (22,1 / 31,3 / 20,5 / 35,4 / 26,7)
Mar: 25,5 (21,0 / 31,4 / 17,2 / 33,2 / 26,2)
Abr: 23,7 (18,8 / 30,0 / 12,9 / 33,4 / 24,4)
Mai: 19,4 (14,4 / 25,9 / 06,4 / 31,7 / 20,2)
Jun: 21,6 (16,0 / 28,5 / 08,2 / 32,0 / 22,2)
Jul: 20,5 (15,0 / 26,9 / 05,9 / 32,5 / 21,0)

24-Goiânia GO : 23,2 M ACUM
Jan: 24,5 (20,5 / 30,7 / 18,7 / 34,0 / 25,6)
Fev: 25,0 (20,3 / 32,1 / 18,0 / 35,2 / 26,2)
Mar: 24,5 (20,4 / 31,0 / 18,6 / 33,6 / 25,7)
Abr: 23,4 (17,2 / 31,1 / 12,8 / 33,5 / 24,2)
Mai: 21,9 (14,7 / 30,9 / 08,3 / 33,7 / 22,8)
Jun: 20,7 (12,7 / 30,2 / 09,4 / 32,6 / 21,5)
Jul: 22,1 (14,4 / 30,7 / 11,0 / 33,4 / 22,5)

25-Santos SP: 23,4 M ACUM
Jan: 25,7 (23,0 / 30,3 / 21,2 / 34,8 / 26,7)
Fev: 28,0 (24,2 / 33,7 / 20,4 / 40,2 / 28,8)
Mar: 25,5 (22,5 / 30,1 / 19,5 / 38,3 / 26,3)
Abr: 23,2 (20,3 / 27,7 / 16,8 / 33,9 / 24,0)
Mai: 21,7 (18,5 / 26,5 / 15,6 / 34,3 / 22,5)
Jun: 19,6 (16,0 / 24,7 / 12,0 / 34,4 / 20,4)
Jul: 20,2 (17,3 / 25,1 / 15,0 / 35,2 / 21,2)

26-Vitoria ES : 24,7 M ACUM
Jan: 28,0 (23,4 / 33,7 / 21,7 / 34,9 / 28,5)
Fev: 27,8 (23,4 / 33,6 / 21,6 / 37,3 / 28,5)
Mar: 27,0 (23,5 / 32,1 / 21,6 / 36,2 / 27,8)
Abr: 25,0 (21,3 / 30,0 / 17,4 / 33,4 / 25,6)
Mai: 23,3 (19,3 / 28,6 / 17,2 / 33,1 / 23,9)
Jun: 20,6 (16,3 / 26,2 / 13,8 / 32,3 / 21,3)
Jul: 21,5 (17,9 / 26,6 / 15,6 / 30,0 / 22,2)

27-Rio de Janeiro RJ (Jac): 24,8 M ACUM
Jan: 28,5 (24,8 / 33,0 / 22,1 / 36,5 / 28,9)
Fev: 29,0 (24,8 / 34,2 / 21,7 / 39,0 / 29,5)
Mar: 26,4 (23,1 / 31,0 / 19,3 / 38,2 / 27,0)
Abr: 24,6 (21,2 / 29,2 / 18,3 / 35,6 / 25,2)
Mai: 22,8 (19,4 / 27,4 / 17,4 / 34,0 / 23,4)
Jun: 20,5 (16,6 / 25,4 / 14,2 / 33,4 / 21,0)
Jul: 21,9 (18,3 / 26,6 / 14,7 / 32,5 / 22,4)*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 12:28)

*Primeira quinzena de agosto de 2010 é uma das mais frias da história no RS*



> Levantamento da MetSul aponta temperatura 6,3°C inferior à média de 1910 na Capital
> 
> O frio da primeira quinzena de agosto deste ano foi um dos mais intensos da história no Rio Grande do Sul, segundo levantamento da MetSul Meteorologia. Em Porto Alegre, a temperatura média nos primeiros 12 dias do mês, na estação de referência climatológica do Jardim Botânico, ficou em apenas 10,9ºC, 4,4ºC inferior à média histórica mensal de 15,3ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Ago 2010 às 22:37)

*São Paulo com muito frio neste sabado (18:00 HS):

Porto Alegre : 11,0
Curitiba : 11,0
São Paulo : 11,0
Florianópolis : 14,0
Santos : 15,0
Rio de Janeiro : 20,0
Salvador : 23,0
Recife : 25,0
Fortaleza : 26,0
Brasilia : 27,0
Manaus : 31,0*


----------



## Carlos Dias (15 Ago 2010 às 03:45)




----------



## J.S. (15 Ago 2010 às 17:21)

Belas imagens. Acho que isto e muito raro? Quantos cm do neve caio (nas zonas com o mayor cobertura de neve)? E qual fui a temperature minimal??
Aqui, na Holanda, neve esta normal no inverno. Com um ceu sem nuvems e tempo sereno, as temperaturas podem descer muito durante a noite. Isot acontece la???

E quais são as temperatures mais ao sul in sul america? Em Patagonia por exemplo? 

Outra vez: obrigado pelas imagens!!


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (15 Ago 2010 às 22:10)

J.S. disse:


> Belas imagens. Acho que isto e muito raro? Quantos cm do neve caio (nas zonas com o mayor cobertura de neve)? E qual fui a temperature minimal??
> Aqui, na Holanda, neve esta normal no inverno. Com um ceu sem nuvems e tempo sereno, as temperaturas podem descer muito durante a noite. Isot acontece la???
> 
> E quais são as temperatures mais ao sul in sul america? Em Patagonia por exemplo?
> ...



 We had 50cm of snow in Santa Catarina. Here it´s not normal. Sometimes, we have snow a lot. It happens once during a decade. The last time we had the same situation was in 1990.


----------



## J.S. (15 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

Gamboa Brasil disse:


> We had 50cm of snow in Santa Catarina. Here it´s not normal. Sometimes, we have snow a lot. It happens once during a decade. The last time we had the same situation was in 1990.



Olha eu falo Portugues....quando EU escreve, esta mais dificil.

50 cm????? Brutal!! E as temperaturas? Baixas ou não?


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (16 Ago 2010 às 00:07)

J.S. disse:


> Olha eu falo Portugues....quando EU escreve, esta mais dificil.
> 
> 50 cm????? Brutal!! E as temperaturas? Baixas ou não?



Olá.
As temperaturas baixaram bastante, sim. No entanto, giraram ao redor de zero. Também não gosto de ficar falando ou escrevendo em inglês. Mas, como falo, aventuro a escrever, embora precariamente.

Coloco um relato de um instituto bem conceituado no sul do Brasil: Climaterra.
Falando sobre o evento.

http://www.climaterra.com.br/capa/vernoticia.php?idnoticia=001908

-5.0°C teria sido a menor temperatura.


----------



## FERTROYANO (16 Ago 2010 às 02:35)

Aqui em São Bernardo do Campo estamos com o tempo nublado e a temperatura travou nos 8,9°C.

Em São Paulo a maioria das estações estão em torno dos 9°C tirando a estação do extremo sul da cidade que ja apresentam gelados 7,7°C.


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Ago 2010 às 13:58)

*Aqui em São Paulo dia de muito frio a minima ficou em 08,7. Agora 09 da manhã tenho 11 graus com sol e venta bastante, causando uma sensação térmica bem baixa.*


----------



## FERTROYANO (16 Ago 2010 às 17:03)

Parelheiros no Extremo sul da capital paulista registrou minima de 7,6°C.

Aqui em casa mínima de 8°C, poderia ter caído mais se não fosse a neblina a noite inteira.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (16 Ago 2010 às 19:34)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Aqui em São Paulo dia de muito frio a minima ficou em 08,7. Agora 09 da manhã tenho 11 graus com sol e venta bastante, causando uma sensação térmica bem baixa.*



Carlos, Buenas.

25ºC aqui em Ribeirão Preto norte do estado de São Paulo. Não chove desde 16 de julho de 2010. Humidade relativa 23ºC. Época da colheita de cana-de-açúcar muitos focos de incêndio, sensação horrível (seco e incêndios).

Abraços,

Estou retornando para São Paulo.

Algum relato de neve no sul? Eu recebi uma mensagem dizendo sincelo somente.

Esta massa polar definitivamente não chegou no norte do estado de São Paulo houve queda de temperatura sim (mínima noturna) nada espetacular.

inté.


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Ago 2010 às 21:10)

*Nada de neve por enquanto...por aqui em São Paulo fiquei entre 8/16....Bem ameno. Lá em casa na praia tive ressaca do mar brava....as ondas batiam no muro...

abraço*


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Ago 2010 às 00:41)

*Noite fria nesta 2a Feira (20:00 HS) :

Campos do Jordão (São Paulo) : 04,0
São José dos Ausentes (Rio Grande do Sul) : 05,0
São Joaquim (Santa Catarina) : 06,0
Monte Verde (Minas Gerais) : 07,0

Curitiba : 08,0
São Paulo : 11,0
Florianópolis : 12,0
Porto Alegre : 15,0
Porto Seguro (Bahia) : 15,0 
Santos : 16,0
Belo Horizonte : 16,0
Rio de Janeiro : 18,0
Salvador : 22,0*


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2010 às 11:17)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Noite fria nesta 2a Feira (20:00 HS) :
> 
> Campos do Jordão (São Paulo) : 04,0
> São José dos Ausentes (Rio Grande do Sul) : 05,0
> ...





LOOOL!!!!


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (17 Ago 2010 às 12:43)

Porto Alegre com céu limpo, temmperatura amena.

mínima no meu aparelho 10°C

agora, 12.9°c

passaremos dos 20°c hoje.

a segunda quinzena será morna


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Ago 2010 às 13:23)

*Paulo..será teremos alguma onda de frio em Setembro?? Na minha opinião só teremos refresco.......

Algumas minimas de hoje :

São José dos Ausentes RS : 00,0
Maria da Fé MG : 00,0
Campos do Jordão SP (Cptec) : 00,5
Caldas MG : 00,6
Morro da Igreja SC : 00,6
Extrema MG : 02,9
São Joaquim SC : 03,1
Campos do Jordão SP (Inmet/Aut) : 03,7
Canela RS : 05,6
Monte Verde MG : 05,7
Vacaria RS : 05,9

RS : Rio Grande do Sul
SC : Santa Catarina 
PR : Parana
SP : São Paulo
MG : Minas Gerais*


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (17 Ago 2010 às 14:44)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Paulo..será teremos alguma onda de frio em Setembro?? Na minha opinião só teremos refresco.......
> 
> Algumas minimas de hoje :
> 
> ...



Carlos, acredito que não devemos descartar algo para setembro. Os  modelos europeu e americano deram uma folga. Nada há de previsão de frio. No entanto, o La Nina esta aí, o Pdo está caindo, o SOI está de acordo. Logo, acredito que, repentinamente, surja outro monstro polar sem qualquer aviso.
Outro fator, um monstro polar na proximidade da primavera, quase sempre, vem com seu par, o ciclone. Não jogo a toalha ainda. Teremos surpresas para setembro. Quiçá, até para o final de agosto.

Os sabiás já estão se assanhando para acasalar. Sinal primaveril á vista.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (17 Ago 2010 às 18:45)

Olá pessoar!!

Em Matão, a noite foi de muito vento em toda a região, o que atrapalhou bastante na queda de temperatura. A mínima foi 9,5°C, contra 5,9°C de ontem. Várias cidades aqui nos arredores tiveram a mínima no meio da madrugada, e amanheceram com 8/10°C.

Neste momento faz 23,2°C e está muito seco. Tenho 21% de UR apenas.


----------



## FERTROYANO (17 Ago 2010 às 20:27)

Aqui em São Bernardo do Campo agradáveis 14,4°C e minima hoje de 10°C, ja estou com minimas na faixa dos 10°C a 3 dias, nada mal, poré o que mata mais uma vez é a umidade noturna.

abraços


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Ago 2010 às 20:44)

*Gamboa..tomara que esteja certo em termos mais um frio até setembro por aqui.

Queria destacar a situação do Centro - Oeste no Pais....Tivemos indices de humidade de até 20% na região. Os incendios florestais estão no Tocantins, Rondonia e Acre. A estiagem já perdura mais de 90 dias e o cenario não deve mudar. Esta massa de ar seco que se instalou na região alem da humidade baixa , as amplitudes térmicas estão grandes.....Cuiabá a temperatura variou entre 14,6 / 35,8....absurdo isso........*


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 00:33)

*Os ventos chegaram a 175 km/h em Santa Catarina*

13/08/2010

O Rio Grande do Sul experimentou condições atmosféricas das mais variadas e extremas nas últimas 24 horas. Chuva forte, granizo, vento de até 175 km/h, possível tornado, chuva de fuligem, ciclone, calor pré-frontal e muito frio. A previsão é de que a instabilidade permaneça até sábado, segundo a MetSul Meteorologia.
A presença de um ciclone extratropical que está na costa do Uruguai provocou rajadas de até 101km/h em São José dos Ausentes. Em Porto Alegre, os ventos variaram de 70 km/h a 80 km/h. De acordo com o Ciram, no cume do Morro da Igreja, a 1800 metros de altitude, em Urubici, no Planalto Sul Catarinense, as rajadas de vento atingiram 175,3 km/h entre 2h e 3h.
Em Getúlio Vargas, três residências e uma escola foram destelhadas. Em Campinas do Sul, uma fazenda foi destruída e o vento arrancou árvores de eucalipto. Moradores descreveram que o vento tinha a forma de um redemoinho, o que levanta a suspeita da possibilidade de um tornado. Em Tapejara, pelo menos 50 casas foram parcialmente destruídas. A força do vento arrancou telhados e danificou estruturas. As rajadas foram acompanhadas de chuva forte e granizo.
Em Santa Maria, os ventos afetaram 33 casas ontem. Hoje, a velocidade das rajadas diminuiu, mas a chuva fraca persiste na cidade. As famílias receberam lonas para proteger as residências até que as telhas danificadas sejam substituídas.

Gaz


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 00:53)

*Gerofil, perfeita a reportagem mas quero deixar uma coisa clara. 

Este registro de 175km/h na cidade de Urubici , foi em uma estação no topo de uma montanha que pertence a esta cidade que fica a 900m. 

Seria a mesma coisa colocar uma estação no pico Ruivo lá em cima...é claro que vai ventar mais e depois colocarmos o fato numa cidade 1000 m abaixo

Quem desconhece isso , fica até assustado , mas a imprensa gosta mesmo de sensacionalismo, essa que é a verdade..!!

abraço*


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 01:26)

Mas infelizmente a maioria das estações meteorológicas não representam a real das cidades aqui no Brasil, estão muito mal localizadas, talvez apenas representem microclimas.


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 02:06)

As cidades da serra da mantiqueira encaminham para amanhecer com temperatura negativa, dez horas de noite e a cidade de Extrema ja esta com 6°C, céu limpo e tempo seco.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 02:37)

*Acabei de falar lá em Extrema...fez 01,8 na minha estação com geada fraca...agora 07,8 e caindo.....*


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 02:54)

Extrema agora 6°C estação oficial, imagino quanto não esta fazendo ali no bairro das posses.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 14:29)

*Muito frio no Sudeste :

Dia + frio do ano em Campos do Jordão. Na Vl Inglesa deu -03,6 , no horto deu -03,0 na portaria e -02,6 na estação oficial. Monte Verde tambem não ficou atrás , fez -02,7 na aut. Segundo o anotador do Horto Florestal, tudo ficou branco com uma geada fortíssima.

Em São Paulo fez 08,3 na Zona sul e 07,4 em Parelheiros*


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 14:48)

Bairro das Posses - Extrema MG - baixada de 400mts - Altitude 1010mts.

HOJE MINIMA DE 0,5°C e geada moderada.


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 15:01)

Mínimas pelo litoral paulista;  Base Aerea Santos (GUARUJA) 9°C, Peruíbe 13,4°C , Cananéia 12,3°C, Caraguatatuba 10,7°C , Santos 12,9°C , Ubatuba 9,9°C e Praia Grande 12°C.


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (18 Ago 2010 às 15:10)

Pois o ciclone, embora esteja em alto mar ainda continua a mandar um certo frio. Pois, a MP está no mar e influencia os locais de altitude da mantiqueira.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (18 Ago 2010 às 17:15)

Gamboa: A grande questão na meu entendimento é seguinte:

Vamos ter uma La-Niña "normal" ou "modoki" ??

Veja a região do polígono da seca caminha cada vez mais para uma seca severa. Isto é característico de períodos que sucedem ao El-Niño.

Porém, também característico que as chuvas sejam "normais" no nordeste braileiro em períodos de La-Niña. Fato que ainda não se concretizou exceto na faixa leste do nordeste brasileiro.

Assim, historicamente temos uma contradição que em breve pode ser explicada. 

O Norte da Amazônia está com chuvas "normais".

O Sul da Amazônia como o centro-oeste e sudeste estão secos condição "normal"

Nestas condições não sei precisar como será o regime de precipitação no sul do Brasil. Em condições clássicas tudo indica seco, mas....tenho uma quantidade grande de dúvidas.

Abraços

PS: É incrível as coincidências continuam.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 17:34)

*Aqui o consenso é La Nina mesmo,á Somar tambem.....Veja este levantamento que fiz sobre a ocorrencia de chuvas este ano. Goiânia está quase com 40% abaixo da normal climatoligica 61/90

Precipitação Anual 2010 Acum. (Jan / Jul) :


Campo Grande MS: 772 mm (878 mm) , -12,1%

Jan: 243 mm (243 mm – 1961/1990)
Fev: 251 mm (187 mm – 1961/1990)
Mar: 72 mm (145 mm – 1961/1990)
Abr: 108 mm (101 mm – 1961/1990)
Mai: 67 mm (111 mm – 1961/1990)
Jun: 9 mm (45 mm – 1961/1990)
Jul: 22 mm (46 mm – 1961/1990)

Goiânia GO: 529 mm (866 mm), -38,9%

Jan: 133 mm (270 mm – 1961/1990)
Fev: 110 mm (213 mm – 1961/1990)
Mar: 140 mm (210 mm – 1961/1990)
Abr: 133 mm (121 mm – 1961/1990)
Mai: 00 mm (36 mm – 1961/1990)
Jun: 13 mm (10 mm – 1961/1990)
Jul: 00 mm (06 mm – 1961/1990)

Votuporanga SP: 553 mm (823 mm), -32,8%

Jan: 306 mm (270 mm – 1961/1990)
Fev: 90 mm (196 mm – 1961/1990)
Mar: 90 mm (164 mm – 1961/1990)
Abr: 35 mm (83 mm – 1961/1990)
Mai: 20 mm (60 mm – 1961/1990)
Jun: 12 mm (28 mm – 1961/1990)
Jul: 00 mm (22 mm – 1961/1990)*


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (18 Ago 2010 às 18:10)

Grande Mafilli. Realmente, há os "poços" de ar quente e frio, como definiste certa feita. Logo, regiões Ninas fortes; outras, nem tanto.
Porém, já começa a secar por aqui de forma mais abrupta, sinal de La Nina??
Por isso nao jogo a toalha. A atmosfera está propícia à liberação de bolsões de frio que surgem repentinamente. 
O frio está dando folga aqui. Manifestando-se na Mantiqueira. Mas, veja que a MP está posicionada abaixo do RS. Nas altitudes, nesta situação, o frio se dá de forma maior.Pois, há altitudes melhores que as nossas do RS.
Tenho que estudar mais sobre estes fenômenos. Aliás, em breve vou postar trechos de outros autores do século xix. Não mais Saint-Hilaire, mas outros que pesquisei e estou atrás em sebos. Para verificar o clima noutras épocas. Quero colocar por terra, de vez, esta história de considerar todo o fenõmeno extremo que ocorre no mundo "Aquecimento".


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 19:04)

*REDEMET - Rede de Meteorologia do Comando da Aeronáutica*:

http://www.redemet.aer.mil.br/


----------



## Fernandobrasil (18 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

> Carlos Dias:
> Precipitação Anual 2010 Acum. (Jan / Jul) :
> 
> Campo Grande MS: 772 mm (878 mm) , -12,1%
> ...



Gamboa, Observando o levantamento do Carlos e considerando que esta enorme região do Brasil não é afetada de modo direto pelas condições ENSO.

Esta baixa precipitação (no primeiro semestre de 2010) pode ser atribuída a um caminho diferente do fluxo de umidade da Amazônia, definitivamente isto não é "normal" para El-Niño (lembrando o primeiro semestre foi sob influência de El-Niño). Até o momento fico com a seguinte explicação o fluxo de humidade não foi normal simplesmente pela razão que El-Niño não foi "normal" foi modoki.

No aguardo de informações sobre as precipitações no Sul do Brasil. 

Abraços.

vamos tentando.


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 22:10)

O ar seco ja se faz presente e mostra a sua influência na Mantiqueira, a estação de Extrema - MG caiu 6°C em 40 minutos.


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Ago 2010 às 01:34)




----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Ago 2010 às 14:43)

*Mais uma manhã fria :

São José dos Ausentes RS : 04,8
Vacaria RS : 07,3
Canela RS : 08,8

Urupema SC : -01,3
Cruzeiro SC : 03,8
São Joaquim SC (Aut/Inmet) : 06,1

Inacio Martins PR : 03,5
General Carneiro PR : 04,5
Castro PR : 06,7

Campos do Jordão SP (Horto) : -02,4
Campos do Jordão SP (Cptec) : -02,0
Campos do Jordão SP (Conv/Inmet) : 01,0
São Lourenço da Serra SP : 01,3
Campos do Jordão SP (Aut/Inmet) : 01,6
Itapetininga SP : 02,3
Tapiraí SP : 02,6
Rancharia SP : 02,7
Barra do Turbvo SP : 03,4
Itararé SP : 03,4
Taubaté SP : 04,2
São Roque SP : 04,4
São Paulo SP (Parelheiros) : 07,2
Campinas SP : 08,4
Santos SP : 13,2

Monte Verde MG : -01,5
Caldas MG : 01,0
Florestal MG : 02,3
Caparaó MG : 02,4
São Lourenço MG : 02,6
Extrema MG : 02,6
Viçosa MG : 03,0
Passa Quatro MG : 03,5
Maria da Fé MG : 03,5
Machado MG : 03,8
São João del Rey MG : 03,8*


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Ago 2010 às 02:34)




----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2010 às 14:10)

*Com seca no Peru, Região Norte teme pior estiagem desde 2005*

Uma baixa histórica no nível das águas no Rio Amazonas em sua parte peruana deixou o Estado do Amazonas em situação de alerta e a Região Norte na expectativa da pior seca desde 2005. Segundo dados da Marinha peruana, na cidade de Iquitos (nordeste do país), o rio chegou a 105 metros de altura em relação ao nível do mar - a maior baixa registrada em 40 anos.
De acordo com a AAM (Associação Amazonense de Municípios), pelo menos 14 cidades ribeirinhas já têm dificuldades de abastecimento e locomoção. Cinco municípios às margens do Rio Juruá, que também nasce no Peru, estão isolados. Em alguns trechos, o Rio Amazonas já não tem profundidade para que balsas com mercadorias e combustível para energia elétrica cheguem até as cidades. A Defesa Civil já declarou situação de atenção em 16 municípios e situação de alerta - etapa imediatamente anterior à situação de emergência - em outros nove.
Os estados de atenção e alerta são preventivos. Enquanto o primeiro equivale apenas a uma advertência, o segundo indica que a prefeitura atingida deve realizar um levantamento dos problemas na cidade e da quantidade de pessoas atingidas, para o caso uma ação da Defesa Civil ser necessária. No estado de emergência, os planos de contingência são colocados em prática. Ao menos três municípios, Itamarati, Envira e Benjamin Constant, já entraram com pedidos de situação de emergência.
Apesar de normal nesta época do ano, a descida do nível dos rios aconteceu cerca de 25 dias antes do previsto, segundo a SNPH (Superintendência de Navegação, Portos e Hidrovias do Amazonas). O Rio Negro, um dos mais importantes para a navegação na região, está baixando 21 centímetros por dia, sendo que o comum nesta época seria sete a oito centímetros diários. A capital do Estado já começa a sentir os efeitos da estiagem. De acordo com a SNPH, o preço do combustível em Manaus deve aumentar cerca de 15%, porque o transporte do álcool de Porto Velho pelo Rio Madeira enfrenta dificuldades. Rios menores perto das fronteiras com Peru e Colômbia também estão desaparecendo mais cedo do que o previsto. 
*Esperança de chuvas* - A ANA (Agência Nacional de Águas) confirmou que os rios da Bacia do Amazonas no Brasil já sentem os efeitos da seca. Nas medições mais recentes, todos os postos, exceto um, registraram níveis abaixo das maiores vazantes já registradas. O pesquisador de recursos hídricos do INPA (Instituto Nacional de Proteção Ambiental) Sérgio Bringel afirmou que o Brasil deve ser atingido com mais força pela baixa dos rios no início de outubro, caso a seca continue. "A parte brasileira da Bacia Amazônica recebe muito mais água do que produz. Sem esse fluxo, teremos problemas mais sérios", diz.
No entanto, o Inmet (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia) prevê nível de chuvas normal para a região no próximo semestre. Para Bringel, isso pode ajudar a aplacar os efeitos da seca peruana no Brasil, mas não há garantia.  "Nessa época do ano, a região não recebe muitas chuvas normalmente. Pode ser que não seja o suficiente para manter a bacia estável", afirma.
Em comunicado oficial, o CPTEC (Centro de Previsão do Tempo e Estudos Climáticos) do Inmet afirmou que não há evidências de que a seca atual seja um indicador de mudanças climáticas associadas ao desmatamento ou ao aquecimento global. A maior seca já registrada no Estado do Amazonas foi em 2005. Próximo a Manaus, o nível do rio Amazonas chegou a ficar três metros abaixo da média e uma área de cerca de 2,8 mil km² foi atingida por incêndios, por causa da pouca chuva.
Em 2007, especialistas em mudanças climáticas em conferência na Universidade de Oxford afirmaram que a seca na região não estava associada ao aquecimento global, mas sim ao aquecimento da superfície na área tropical do Atlântico Norte. O modelo de previsões das mudanças climáticas no Amazonas do Serviço de Meteorologia da Grã-Bretanha alertou para o possível aumento gradual de frequência e gravidade dos períodos de estiagem, que devem se tornar mais comuns até o fim do século.

Estadão


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2010 às 23:40)

*Chuva de Granizo em Guarulhos (S.Paulo) esta tarde*

​CopyRight@beabdala


CopyRight@antonioofilho

Outros vídeos desta tarde em S.Paulo aqui


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2010 às 03:51)

Impressionante!!

Estive a ver se haviam estações em Guarulhos. Descobri uma no WU no centro da cidade, que registou 52,1mm na tarde de ontem. Praticamente toda a precipitação ocorreu entre as 16h30 e as 17h30 locais.
A temperatura desceu dos 29ºC para os 18ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2010 às 11:36)

Sem dúvida uma brutalidade.

Torrentes enormes de granizo


----------



## elder (22 Set 2010 às 17:46)

Imagem de Satélite Brasil 






Uma frente fria se desloca pelo sul do Brasil com potencial para chuva forte no Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina (chance de granizo e trovoadas fortes). 

Há chance para voltar a desenvolver núcleos de nuvens convectivas na grande São Paulo e consequente pancadas fortes de chuva, de caráter passageiro.

No Centro Oeste do Brasil o tempo continua muito seco (Umidade do Ar às 15 horas abaixo de 20%) e com pouca chance de chuva no leste da região nos próximos dias. Os modelos numéricos começam a colocar chuvas isoladas em Goiás e Distrito Federal (Brasília) a partir do dia 27/09/2010. Áté o fim de semana podem ocorrer temperaturas extremas no Mato Grosso, ou seja, voltar a registrar temperaturas no patamar acima de 40°C.  

Saudações


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2010 às 18:22)

Uma daquelas saraivadas brutais que deixam estas imagens "exóticas", mas também provocam muitos estragos.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2010 às 20:48)

Que granizada brutal, todos gostam de ver situações destas em vídeos mas ninguém queria que acontecesse na cidade em que vive


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Set 2010 às 22:51)

Que barbaridade esses videos de S.Paulo 

Autenticos rios de Granizo


----------



## joaodelai (23 Set 2010 às 16:17)

O granizo de fato foi impressionante, só é uma pena ele ter sido veiculado como neve por parte da imprensa BURRA brasileira. De sentar e chorar mesmo.

Vejam no segundo vídeo postado na página anterior, um apresentador de um programa dirigido a massas completamente tolo, reportando NEVE em São Paulo, na mesma tarde a temperatura chegou nos 31C.


----------



## nutas (2 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010*



inverno 2010 brasil
aquidauna (ms) 1,6ºc lat 20º10 sul elev 190 m
campo grande (ms) 1,2ºc lat 20º33 sul elev 320 m
rosana (sp) 0,6ºc lat 22º34 sul elev 280 m 
porto alegre (rs) 0,3ºc lat 30º03 sul 0m
curitiba (pr) -0,6ºc  lat 25º15 sul elev 850 m
palmas (pr) -3,9ºc  lat 26º14 sul elev 1100m
são joaquim (sc) -7,8ºc lat 28º41 sul elev 1460m 
gramado (rs) -3,5ºc lat 29º28 sul elev 800 m


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

*Chuva de granizo e enchente em Uberaba 12/11/2010 *


CopyRight@uberaba10


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

*Vendavais marcam virada de 36ºC para 4ºC em poucas horas*

(...)






Com a passagem da frente fria, a temperatura despencou. Às 16h fazia 19ºC em Porto Alegre contra 37,7ºC 24 horas antes.

*Fotos*
http://br.dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/weatherman2009/message/225


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 00:54)

Uma verdadeira cheia


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Grande enxurrada de chuva de granizo 

Arrepiante! 

O Brasil é um dos paises que gostava de viver e presenciar as diferentes variacoes climaticas que podem ocorrer num so dia.A Australia é outro que me fascina


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 07:19)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Grande enxurrada de chuva de granizo
> 
> Arrepiante!
> 
> O Brasil é um dos paises que gostava de viver e presenciar as diferentes variacoes climaticas que podem ocorrer num so dia.A Australia é outro que me fascina



Podes sempre ir para o Deserto do Mexico e apreciar os 40º de dia e os -15º á noitinha!

Um dos únicos locais do mundo onde é preciso levar todo o armário para passar apenas um dia!


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

GabKoost disse:


> Podes sempre ir para o Deserto do Mexico e apreciar os 40º de dia e os -15º á noitinha!
> 
> Um dos únicos locais do mundo onde é preciso levar todo o armário para passar apenas um dia!



Abusooo....não é tanto assim, nas zonas mais altas podes ter os -10/-15º de noite mas de dia pouco passa dos 20/25º


----------



## Cristian (21 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

*Chuva Forte em Osasco, e na região metropolitana de são paulo.*

A chuva ocorreu por volta de 14:15 - 14:30 Horário de Brasília (16:15 - 16:30 UTC), com intensidade forte, alagando ruas, e ilhando casas.





Fonte: G1 Notícias

Segundo o portal Folha.com, choveu forte também nas regiões de Cajamar, Santana de Parnaíba, Cotia, Embu, e Itapecerica da Serra. Por volta de 14:30 (horário de Brasília), as regiões da marginal Pinheiros e as partes oeste, leste, sul e sudeste de São Paulo entraram em estado de alerta. logo após por volta 15:10 entraram a marginal tiete, e as partes do cento, e norte de são paulo. Após as 16:00 a situação se normalizou, entretanto podem ainda se formar mais núcleos de chuva. Por volta das 15:00 o aeroporto de Guarulhos-SP, registrou rajadas de vento de 41 km/h.

Houve queda de granizo nas partes leste, região metropolitana de são paulo, São Bernado do Campo, e Carapicuíba. Na chuva de ontem também foi registrado granizos em Guarulhos e na Consolação.

Acredita-se que a chuva de hoje tenha se formado com o forte calor registrado (Temperatura mínima: 20ºC/ Temperatura Máxima: 33ºC)  e uma entrada de uma brisa marítima.

Quem se interessar pode ver os acontecimentos mais detalhadamente nos links abaixo:

Chuva deixa São Paulo em Estado de Alerta (Vídeo):
http://g1.globo.com/videos/v/chuva-deixa-sao-paulo-em-estado-de-alerta/1397179/

Chuva forte atinge região metropolitana de São Paulo (Vídeo):
http://g1.globo.com/videos/v/chuva-forte-atinge-a-regiao-metropolitana-de-sao-paulo/1397203/

Chuva em Osasco transborda córrego e derruba árvores:
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...sp-derruba-arvores-e-transborda-corrego.shtml


----------



## Cristian (23 Dez 2010 às 21:17)

Desde terça tem chovido bem em São Paulo, e em cidades do interior. Os resultados após chuva são impresionantes, em uma imagem no qual esta abaixo se pode ver a força da chuva que formou uma clatera engolindo um carro e quase matando o motorista.











Fonte: De Olho no Tempo, com Imagens da TV Globo.

Aqui na minha casa e região meu pluviômetro marcou 1,8 mm em apenas 14 horas. E o tamanho médio das gotas é de aproximadamente 1,1 cm. A temperatura ambiente se encontra em 22,3ºC, com sensação térmica de 21,2ºC.

Tirei algumas fotos agora as 19:08 horário de Brasília (21:08 UTC). Muitas nuvens carregadas que me parecem ser nimbostratus. 


























Fora Isto a previsão estimada para o natal e o ano novo é de muita chuva, como pode ser visto no mapa:











Em minha região o previsto é de 65 - 80 mm. Entretanto ha regiões em alerta com índices entre 150 - 200 mm. Isto só até o dia 31/12.

Fonte: De olho no Tempo


----------

